# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Sv Duh - ključna imena

## MamBa04

Evo me drugi put trudna. Zadnjih dana intenzivno razmisljam o porodu.  Obzirom da idem roditi na Sv Duh pocela sam "prikupljati" imena, pa sam se htjela malo iskonzultirati s vama ako netko zna nesto o tome.
Neime, jako bih voljela imati sto prirodniji porod u ovim nasim uvjetima. Znaci nada epiduralna, drip, lijekovi za bolove, epiziotomija, sto manje ctg...
Obzirom da idem roditi na Sv Duh raspitah se i saznah sljedece:
Dr Habek je najskloniji prirodnom porodu (ako je suditi prema postovima s ovog foruma)
Sestre Naska i Stefica se izuzetno trude da ne dodje do epiziotomije i da su uz majku.
Dalje ne znam.
Jel netko zna jos koje bitno ime na Sv Duhu a koje bi se moglo povezati sa prirodnim porodom.
Inace izbezumljuje me ideja da cijelo vrijeme poroda lezim, tako da se nadam da cu imati dovoljno hrabrosti i samopouzdanja da ostanem doma sto dulje.

----------


## Ana29

Sestra Goga i dr. Blagajić

----------


## Marija

Sestra Štefica je bila na mom trećem porodu, nisam imala epiziotomiju, sjedila sam dva sata nakon poroda  :Smile:  

CTG nisam imala, nisu mi ga stigli prikopčati

----------


## koksy

Sestra Naska je mene spasila od savova iako sam rodila bebu od preko 4 kg. Odlicna je. A doktor koji je mene porodio je bio stvarno super i sklon prirodnom porodu al neznam kak se zove...   :Embarassed:   Znam samo da je nizi i celav!   :Laughing:

----------


## petarpan

sestra Snježana....masiranje međice i drugo jutro sam jurila po hodnicima kao speedy gonzales

----------


## morena24

ja rodila neki dan na SD...nisam dobila ni drip, ni analgetike, al su me zato zarezali da jos ni sad ne mogu sjedit. ne znam kak se zove sestra, al neka mlada, ima kovrcavu kosu.. i jos me pametnjakovicka zarezala izmedju truda, tak da sam to i osjetila...ma grozno. 12 dana poslije poroda ne mogu sjedit!!!

bjezi od nje kad ju vidis!!!

----------


## apricot

12 dana?!
što je to naspram 6 mjeseci nakon Petrove?!

----------


## morena24

> 12 dana?!
> što je to naspram 6 mjeseci nakon Petrove?!


dakle ima jos i gorih, ha?

ja sam mislila da cu se malo prije oporavit :Sad: 
ni ne mogu bit s djetetom koliko bih htjela :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam imala drugi porod carski ali eto, nije moglo drugačije. A ekipa gore i je bila super. Goga-ne znam je li babica ili..? Meni je io dr. Habek na porodu, ali s obzirom da sam gore bila 2 dana prije samog poroda, izredalo ih se stvarno puno i svi su mi bili super.

----------


## apricot

Goga je glavna sestra

----------


## ana.m

> Goga je glavna sestra


Thanks

----------


## Ana29

Da, Goga je glavna sestra i sve pohvale, spasila je i mene, to sam već i napisala   :Heart:

----------


## MamBa04

Trenutni rezime   :Smile:  
Dr. Habek
a sestre: Naska, Stefica, Gordana, + Mirjana (za nju danas saznala)

Meni je prije 3 godine na porodu bila jedna mlađa sestra Anita- za nju samo mogu reci da je 'laka na skarama' iako ko zna mozda se u medjuvremenu promijenila.

Cula sam takodjer i za dr. Ujevica koji je navodno isto sklon prirodnom porodu iako to za sad nisam uspjela 100% potvrditi. Jel netko nesto zna o njemu?
Glede Blagajica, Ana29, reci to je provjereno da on nije 'lak' na dripu i slicnim stvarima?

----------


## apricot

ja ga ne znam iz prakse, ali u razgovorima je divan: nije "lak" ni na čemu što se ne zove prirodnim.

----------


## MamBa04

> ja ga ne znam iz prakse, ali u razgovorima je divan: nije "lak" ni na čemu što se ne zove prirodnim.


A da li si mozda cula za ovog dr. Ujevica?

----------


## apricot

čula da je odličan, nisam bila s njim u kontaktu

----------


## Sramežljiva

Kao što sam već napisala na temi o iskustvima sa Svetog Duha, i ja sam željela što prirodniji porod. Upala sam u smjenu dr. Ujevića. Došao je po mene u predrađaonu, držeći u ruci papir s mojim željama vezanim uz porod i odveo me u sobicu na prijemu gdje sam morala sjesti ispred njega kao na ispitu na faksu i onda smo analizirali ono što sam napisala, dio po dio. On je pritom imao onako pomalo posprdan i superioran stav, a sve je bilo u stilu: "jeste li svjesni da se može dogoditi to i to..." ( Npr. nešto se strašno može dogoditi baš tada dok nisam spojena na CTG, ili npr. međica bez epiziotomije može popucati do analnog otvora i sve u tom stilu...) No ja se nisam dala zbuniti i rekla sam da su to moje odluke, da sam se informirala i da stojim iza svega. 

Moram priznati da nije baš na mene ostavio najbolji dojam i da mi je to bio prvi porod, lako bi me obeshrabrio. Srećom, nije bio na samom porodu, već mlada doktorica Špišić. Kad je sve bilo gotovo i dok sam ležala u omaglici euforije, čula sam kako se čudi pred primaljom Naskom što je već sve gotovo, tako brzo. Prolazeći pored mene, pogledao me s malo zbunjenim osmjehom, a ja sam mu uzvratila osmjehom koji je govorio: eto vidiš sad! 

Primalja Naska bila mi je podrška, ali nije dozvolila izgon u okomitom položaju.

Nisam požalila ni zbog jedne svoje odluke i nakon ovog poroda imam osjećaj kao da sam to dobro obavila, za razliku od prvog poroda kad je porod "obavljen" na meni. 

Stvarno je važno znati što želiš, informirati se i biti ljubazan, ali odlučan.

----------


## emira

Ja sam preležala na SD.u 6 tjedana i znam ih sve. 

Habek mi je vodio trudnoću i imam samo riječi pohvale. Znam da je sklon prirodnom porodu, ali ja sam ipak na kraju završila na hitnom SC za koji smatram da je dr. Habek dobro obavio.

Simpa su mi bili Hafner i Matijević, oni imaju dobar odnos prema pacijenticama. 

Dr. Kerner je jako drag u principu ali i on ima svojih dana...

Dr. Bauman je meni isto bio super, sa najviše strpljenja za objašnjavanje i utjehu, pun pozitivizma.

Dr. Ujević meni nije prepoznao visoko prsnuće vodenjaka iako je to moglo dovesti do kobnih posljedica.

Dr. Blagajić, njega sam vidjela tri-četiri puta u viziti i to je jedini od njih gore za kojeg sam molila Boga da mu ne dođem u ruke ( a i moje cimerice). Jako arogantan! Na svako pitanje odgovara užasno bahato, šturo i u smislu " šta vi znate o medicini, vi ste tu da ležite i držite jezik za zubima!". Pa me sada malo zbunjuje kad vidim da ga neke forumašice hvale... 

Eto, to su samo moji dojmovi...

----------


## apricot

> Dr. Blagajić, njega sam vidjela tri-četiri puta u viziti i to je jedini od njih gore za kojeg sam molila Boga da mu ne dođem u ruke ( a i moje cimerice). Jako arogantan! Na svako pitanje odgovara užasno bahato, šturo i u smislu " šta vi znate o medicini, vi ste tu da ležite i držite jezik za zubima!". Pa me sada malo zbunjuje kad vidim da ga neke forumašice hvale...


Ja mogu vjerovati kako svaka od nas ima drugačiji dojam   :Laughing:  
Kao što su meni drage kisele, a tebi slatke jabuke.

A vjerojatno ni doktori nemaju svaki dan baš dobar.

----------


## Ana29

> Ja mogu vjerovati kako svaka od nas ima drugačiji dojam   
> Kao što su meni drage kisele, a tebi slatke jabuke.
> 
> A vjerojatno ni doktori nemaju svaki dan baš dobar.



Potpisujem, a za dr Blagajića što se tiče "lakoće" na dripu neka još neka forumašica potvrdi.

----------


## apricot

Ana, ti si čula da voli drip?

----------


## zoza

> ne znam kak se zove sestra, al neka mlada, ima kovrcavu kosu..


i mene je ona sredila   :Mad:

----------


## emanina

ja ne bi rekla da je Blagajić lak na dripu. Meni je rekao da hodam da je tako lakše pa sam čučala i klečala bio je ok a gužva je bila nesnosna. drip mi je dao skroz pred kraj jer nikako nije išlo a ja sam bila skroz umorna s tim kad je rekao dajte joj drip ja sam rekla ne i poslušao me. nakon nekog vremena se vratio i onda mi je ipak dao drip al rodila sam od davanja dripa za 5 minuta.

----------


## Iva B

Meni je bio dr. Blagajic dezurni i dosta brzo sam dobila drip. Zapravo ne znam da li je to brzo, vodenjak je curio od 6 u jutro, nisam imala uopce trudove i dobila sam ga oko 13 sati. Ali bio mi je simpa i veseli, sto mi je puno znacilo i nisam se bojala...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

pratim svaku temu o SD jer sve čekam da će netko spomenuti "moju" babicu
ne znam joj ime, ali je specifično, nije "domaće",  a mislim da nije Naska, uostalom nju su svi ishvalili, ne mogu vjerovati da je kod mene imala tako loš dan

----------


## meda

ja jedino znam ime babice, Alemka. bili su jos 2 doktora i 2 doktorice (dvije smjene), al nemam pojma kako se zovu, nisam imala naocale, a na preglede u bolnicu nisam isla (rodila u 37. tjednu)

----------


## Iva B

E, ali bila je tu i jedna mlada dr. Koja je samo hodala za njim i smijala se. A onda kad sam ja radjala, sjela mi na trbuh! Poslije me je i sivala . E sad, ne znam kakvo je normalno sivanje,ali ovo je dugo trajalo i dugo sam se oporavljala. Ne znam kako se ona zove, al ne bih ju htjela drgui put sresti. Znam samo da je imala dugu plavu kosu.

----------


## Iva B

E, ali bila je tu i jedna mlada dr. Koja je samo hodala za njim i smijala se. A onda kad sam ja radjala, sjela mi na trbuh! Poslije me je i sivala . E sad, ne znam kakvo je normalno sivanje,ali ovo je dugo trajalo i dugo sam se oporavljala. Ne znam kako se ona zove, al ne bih ju htjela drgui put sresti. Znam samo da je imala dugu plavu kosu.

----------


## bubimira

> Iva B prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E, ali bila je tu i jedna mlada dr. Koja je samo hodala za njim i smijala se. A onda kad sam ja radjala, sjela mi na trbuh! Poslije me je i sivala . E sad, ne znam kakvo je normalno sivanje,ali ovo je dugo trajalo i dugo sam se oporavljala. Ne znam kako se ona zove, al ne bih ju htjela drgui put sresti. Znam samo da je imala dugu plavu kosu.
> 
> 
> po opisu bi mogla biti dr. Akšamija, bila je na specki dok sam ja rodila, možda je do sada već i specijalizirala



Da, po opisu bi mogla biti ona.
I mene je tak zašila da sam zapamtila za vijeke vijekova! 
Nakon poroda sam se 2 puta vraćala u bolnicu jer me luđački bolilo; da bi na kraju ispalo da je previše zategnula konce i da su se urezivali u ranu  :Sad: 

Iako je bila ljubazna i na porodu i kasnije kad sam se vratila u bolnicu. Čak se i ispričala, al svejedno mi ostao gorak okus u ustima

----------


## Sramežljiva

> pratim svaku temu o SD jer sve čekam da će netko spomenuti "moju" babicu
> ne znam joj ime, ali je specifično, nije "domaće",  a mislim da nije Naska, uostalom nju su svi ishvalili, ne mogu vjerovati da je kod mene imala tako loš dan


Naska se zapravo zove Nasiha.

----------


## Ana29

> Ana, ti si čula da voli drip?


Čula sam da NE voli drip, pa sad, ne znam......

----------


## apricot

on je i meni tako rekao, pa sam se prepala da nisam nešto krivo shvatila.
ali, drago mi je da čeka...

----------


## MamBa04

Cure nesto bih ipak voljela prokomentirati.
Naime na ideju da pokrenem ovu temu sam dosla tako sto sam citala one topike na uvodnom dijelu Rodilista gdje je popis svih doktora po bolnicama, i dok sam ih citala ucinilo mi se da su u velikoj vecini komentare davale cure koje su zbog rizicne trudnoce 'lezale' u bolnici pa su na taj nacin imale priliku i malo upoznati doktore. Ja se slazem da su ih mogle upoznati ali samo u tom okruzenju jer ustvari njihova rizicna trudnoca na određeni nacin jest neka vrsta bolesnog stanja i takva situacija se rjesava u bolnici. Međutim prirodan porod je cisti fizioloski proces i to da li je neki doktor super odradio visoko rizicnu trudnocu a time i takav porod, ne garantira da je taj isti doktor pobornik prirodnog poroda.
Isto kao sto ljubaznost ili neljubaznost doktora ne garantira njegovu visoku strucnost, kao ni to da li je sklon prirodnom porodu. Dapace moguca je i totalno suprotna situacija.
Naime, ja se sve nadam da ce se javiti sto vise cura sa svojim iskustvaima sa Sv Duha koje su dosle tamo na porod, a da nisu prije toga 'lezale' na Sv Duhu, odnosno kojima je porod barem u startu tekao prirodnim putem.
Mislim da bi nam jos i takva iskustva donekle mogla pomoci da barem otprilike 'namirisemo' tko je od njih skloniji prirodnom porodu.
Npr. vec smo ga spominjali ovdje dr. Blagajic. Moje iskustvo s njim od prije tri godine je sljedece (obzirom da suprosle tri godine mozda se ipak promijenio  :Smile:  ).
Bio mi je na onom njihovom seminaru za trudnice, a kasnije u viziti (nakon poroda). O njemu kao vrhunskom strucnjaku koji vlada svojom profesijom modernim tehnikama i sl. sam cula sa vise strana tako da u njegovu strucnost uopce ne sumnjam pogotovo kad su u pitanju krizne situacije, ali sumnjam u njegovu sklonost prirodnom porodu, jer ako vam netko na seminaru za trudnice, prica: 'Da,da pa nismo mi sadisti. Ako vidimo da se zena muci normalno da cemo joj dati epiduralu. PA nema razloga da zena prolazi kroz takvu muku.'
E sad se ja vec pocinjem pitati koliko je on sklon prirodnom porodu jer tocno ovo sto on kaze zvuci vrlo humano, ali u biti bas i nije ukoliko si pobornik prirodnog poroda.
Raspisala sam se, al se nadam da  sam barem donekle bile razumljiva  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lubica

Meni je na porodu bio doktor Dukić, ljeto 2005, koja je sestra bila, ne pamtim. 
*Inducirani porod* ("beba više ne dobiva na težini inema kaj više radit u nutra, bolje će joj biti vani")
*Gel, još jednom gel*
*Drip* 
*kemije protiv boli*
*epiduralna*
*carski rez* ( sumnja na odljuštenje posteljice i fetalni distress)
INače, jako simpatičan i blag doktor....ali šta ti to znači.
Svaka čast za stručno obavljeni hitni carski - oporavak je kratko trajao.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pratim svaku temu o SD jer sve čekam da će netko spomenuti "moju" babicu
> ne znam joj ime, ali je specifično, nije "domaće",  a mislim da nije Naska, uostalom nju su svi ishvalili, ne mogu vjerovati da je kod mene imala tako loš dan
> 
> 
> Naska se zapravo zove Nasiha.


onda je to ona
valjda to ovisi o interakciji između 2 čovjeka, očito joj ja od početka nisam legla, jbg, nisam simpatična, što ja tu mogu, takva sam, ali znam kad bi bilo 2. put, a neće bit, kad bi na ulazu u rađaonu vidjela nju, da bi se okrenula i išla rodit na cestu
očito joj je bio loš dan (noć), druge cure su imale dobro iskustvo s njom i to mi je drago

----------


## apricot

a70v, ja ne mogu vjerovati da je to bila Naska!
to je žena koju svi obožavaju!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> a70v, ja ne mogu vjerovati da je to bila Naska!
> to je žena koju svi obožavaju!


ne znam, bilo je, da se netko ne uvrijedi, muslimansko ime, nisam ga zapamtila, ali mi na nasiha zvoni u glavi, na naska ne
rekla sam, očito joj ja nisam legla, možda je žena stvarno genijalna, nema nikog na ovom svijetu tko je svima dobar
nekom pop, nekom popadija
ali sad bježim odavde, ne želim nikoga plašiti, vjerujem da je ona inače stvarno super, nije bio njen dan

----------


## Irena23

Ne mogu izdrzati da ne komentiram u vezi Naske (mada nisam htjela) bila je meni na porodu sad zadnji put. Moj porod je stvarno bio potpuno prirodan, školski, brz bez i jednog medikamenta (eto priroda se za to pobrinula) pa sam onda valjda imala previse vremena da slusam okolne događaje. Bila je uzasna guzva pa sam ja poslije tri sata lezala ispred sestrinske sobe dok su one vecerale, pila kavu i cavrljale. Kako sam ja rodila koji dan poslije Rodinog prosvjeda za bolje uvjete radjanja to je bila glavna tema njihovog razgovora. I Naska je bila glavna u izrugivanju, ismijavanju i ne znam kako bi jos to opisala svih zahtjeva. i njeni komentari: "Pa te Rode nisu normalne....pa to su sve lude babe....." Ja nisam mogla vjerovati svojim usima. Mislim moze je biti sram. I onda kad cujem kak je svi hvale poludim. Prema meni je bila korektna ali bih rekla totalno hladna. Nije mi se svidjela. Srecom moj porod je bio takav da sam se mogla i sama porodit.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Prema meni je bila korektna ali bih rekla* totalno hladna.*


boldano potpisujem milijun puta
samo što prema meni nije bila ni korektna
rekla sam da neću, ali ne mogu izdržati
ako je službenik, trgovac prema vama neugodan, iznervirate se, nećete više u taj dućan, u tu ustanovu.... požalit ćete se šefu i zaboraviti
porod nije kupovina grincajga, to se pamti cijeli život
žao mi je da nas ima još, ali mi je to nekakav dokaz da nisam jedina, samokritična kakva jesam, i uvijek kriva za sva zla ovog svijeta, već se petu godinu pitam što to samnom nije bilo u redu, čime sam je ja izazvala na takvo ponašanje

----------


## MamBa04

Uff cure samo mi potvrđujete ono sto cijelo vrijeme mislim a to je da ustvari gore na Sv Duhu nitko nije pobornik prirodnog poroda nego da se naprosto 'dogodi' da neke zene rode prirodno USPRKOS njima. No dobro, meni je vazno da barem znam na cemu sam.
Ovo sto pisete za Nasku me ne cudi naprosto zato sto ja stvarno mislim da je u Hrvatskoj jako malo njih koji kuze sto znaci prirodan porod, a ljudi ne vole kad im pokusavas ukazati da nesto rade krivo i da se to moze raditi i bolje.

Nedavno mi je jedna draga osoba rekla kad sam ja po ne znam koji put izrazila cuđenje vezano uz medicinsko osoblje i njihov stav prema prirodnom porodu, dapače njihov velik otpor prema bilo kakvoj promjeni u rodilistima: Zasto se cudis. Ti dijelis misljenje sa skupinom ljudi koja se bori za promjene, a nema teže stvari nego sto je ta, a posebno u ovako velikim sustavima kao sto je zdravstveni sustav'.

----------


## meda

> Sramežljiva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> ...


nemoj sebe kriviti, i meni se zamjerila. i cijelo to vrijeme njezine smjene nisam mogla vjerovati da je to ona. 

ne zelim ju sad crniti ili nesto, ali ipak malo manje entuzijazma u vezi tih doktora, pogotovo babica ne bi skodilo. jer babica je u tom sistemu ipak dosta nevazna, makar da je stvarno neka koja duboko vjeruje u prirodni porod mogla bi puno napraviti da se rodilja osjeca ugodno i sigurno, i onda bi porod bolje protjecao.

----------


## apricot

> jer babica je u tom sistemu ipak dosta nevazna,


rekla bih kako je babica u "tom" sistemu - najvažnija.
(rodilja ne pripada sistemu, nadam se)

----------


## ninochka

meda meni se isto čini da je u normalnom porodu, bez hitnih intervencija, babica najvažnija, dok jedr. tu u prolazu. meni je doktorica prvi put natuknula "prvorotka, ne bu to još sar vremena" i otišla

rodila sam za pol sata od famozne izjave. vratila se samo da pregleda posteljicu

isto sv. duh. babice se ne sjećam, a dr. je bila nervozna i nije mi ostala bašu lijepom sjećanju. frčkava, mislim crvenkasta kosa, žena u 30-im

----------


## MamBa04

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  jer babica je u tom sistemu ipak dosta nevazna,
> 
> 
> rekla bih kako je babica u "tom" sistemu - najvažnija.
> (rodilja ne pripada sistemu, nadam se)


Potpuno se slazem s tobom, ali sve se vise bojim da ideja prirodnog poroda nije nesto sto je jako blisko babicama na Duhu, odnosno da njihova ideja prirodnog poroda zavrsava s nerezanjem. Sve ostalo je takvo da je ocito preradikalno za njih i eto mozda dovoljno da nas se proglasi 'ludim babama'

----------


## morena24

vidim da se stalno vrte ista imena doktora. meni su na porodu bili doktori za koje nisam cula tu po forumu, a isto sam se raspitivala prije poroda.
bili su mi dr.Prka, Vasilj (mislim da je tako nekako) i jos jedna doktorica, ima kratku plavu kovrcavu kosu, ne znam jel to dr. Sirovec. al nesta sa S je. i ta mlada kovrcava babica. ne znam joj ima. 
kako izgleda ta nasiha?

sve u svemu bili su ok. sve su objasnili svakoj trudnici. meni su rekli da se malo secem, pa da ce mi dat drip poslije, jer sam dosla neotvorena i mislili su da cu se 2 dana otvarat jer sam prvorotka. na kraju sam se otvorila za 3-4 sata i nisam ni trebala drip srecom. 
uglavnom mogla sam sve odbit sta nisam htjela. oni su objasnili dobre i lose strane , pa kak ti hoces i to mi se svidjalo!
sivao me taj Vasilj, poslije me epi boljela (jos ne sjedim - 2 tjedna poslije poroda), ali ne znam jel to od sivanja ili od samog rezanja.
inace su mladja ekipa, cak sam se i nasmijala izmedju trudova u izgonu, jer su svi dosli gledat ko to tako urla i cij to muz lezi u polunesvjestici!! hehe

----------


## Irena23

Najbolja fora mi je sto je Naska jedina imala beđ "100% primalja". Mislim stvarno :?

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  jer babica je u tom sistemu ipak dosta nevazna,
> 
> 
> rekla bih kako je babica u "tom" sistemu - najvažnija.
> (rodilja ne pripada sistemu, nadam se)


samo se ti nadaj.  :Grin:   naravno da pripada.  sistemu ne pripadas ako rodis kod kuce. ma  cak ni tad! odgovaras (sistemu  :Wink:  ) ako nesto pode po krivu

sto se babica tice, one mogu samo pomoc u nekim finesama. babica sigurno nece ici sama protiv sustava, a niti protiv doktorove odluke. i ove sto su u rijeci rade kao dio tima.  bas bi u rijeci oni to sve  postigli da nemaju potporu lijecnika. situacija ce takva bit dok god nece postojati nezavisne babice. 

al opet smo poceli teoretizirati...mamba04, slazem se s tobom.

----------


## yasmin

nakon što sam pročitala bezbroj iskustava ovdje i na drugim temama i nakon moja dva poroda gore
sve više i više imam osjećaj da ako sve ide brzo i po nekom njihovom planu ne pribjegavaju indukciji, 

meni je na 1. porodu probijen vodenjak
probio mi ga dr Blagajić, uopće mi se nije svidio, taj put kad je ušao u predrađaonu probio je tri vodenjaka, ispalo je kao evo ja sam došao pa ću u ovoj rundi malo probijati vodenjake
osjećala sam se kao na traci

drugih intervencija nije bilo ali su druge cure sve bile pod dripom
ja sam se otvarala brzo pa mi ga nisu ni pokušali uvaliti

babice, pojma nemam kako su se zvale
dr Hafner je jedina svjetla točka no nije bio na porodu jer mu je ujutro završavala smjena, no on me zaprimio u bolnicu dan prije jer sam prenjela 10 dana ali nije me pokušao inducirati, bila sma u predrađaoni na promatranju, budući da s eništa nije događalo rekao je da ćemo vidjeti što će biti sutra, sutra je hvala bogu sve krenulo prirodno

2. porod isto brz ali sam trudove odrađivala doma, tamo sam došla roditi  
 :Razz:  
u 5 došla, u 6 rodila, intervencija nije bilo jer opet nisu stigli, čak ni klistir
babica se zvala željka, mlada, nije rezala, masirala je
doktor mlađahan,, nešto na F

e sad, kod mene je to išlo stvarno brzo, da nije vjerujem da bi ako se ne bih usprotivila i ja završila na indukciji pogotovo zato što sam oba puta prenjela

----------


## Dia

meni je na porodu isto bio Blagajic, i pokidao je sve vodenjake da brze ide porod  :Mad:   (osim mog...moj je pokidan u boxu na 8 prstiju, vjerojatno bi i sam puknuo da sam vise hodala)
taj dan je samnom u predradaoni bilo 3 zene, sve su dobile drip, jedna je zavrsila na carskom zbog velicine bebe

od drugih ne znam nikome ime, mozda ih prepoznate po opisu
bile su sa njim jos dvije mlade dr.
jedna sa dugom plavom ravnom kosom, mrsava, druga frckava, kratko posisana, smede kose, obije su "statirale", plava me poslije sivala (bila je jako ugodna)

babica je bila isto neka mlada zenskica, crne kratke kose, ravno rezanih siski, bila je ok (osim sto mi je izvela epi. bez pitanja   :Sad:  )

e sad pored mene je bila jedna predivna zena, starija, plave kose, krace onak staromodne frizure, drzala me za ruku, mazila po glavi, disala samnom, bez nje ne znam kak bi to sve izvela (jer je md zakasnio na porod   :Sad:  ) jel netko zna njoj ime????

bila je i neonatologica Koprčina

sjecam se da je na prijemu bila neka grozna, niska crna zena, vikala je na sve (mislim da joj je zavrsila smjena predvecer pa je otisla doma), znam da je nakon mog upornog govorenja osoblju DA CU JA RODITI, a nitko me nije sljivio ni 5% (valjda sam zato i imala porod bez dripa i ostalih sran...) dosla i pregledala me vaginalno na jako grubi nacina da me sve bolilo i rekla: budete se vi jos puno navikali

sve u svemu, da nisam imala takvu situaciju da od 12h-20:40h koliko sam zadrzana u predradaoni zbog krvarenja u 37 tj. cekajuci slobodan krevet na patologiji, nitko mi nije vjerovao da cu roditi i da imam trudove, vjerojatno bi svasta prosla, ovako je sve islo prirodno
M. je roden u 00:20, ta tri sata nisam bila cijelo vrijeme spojena na ctg

----------


## emanina

mene je Vasilj šivao i stvarno si je dao truda.45 minuta. nemrem reć da mi je bilo ugodno i da me škakljalo al nemam traume od šivanja,dapače.
a Blagaić bome nije prokidao vodenjake zato što nije bilo mjesta u boksevima pa im se nije žurilo.  :Unsure:

----------


## MamBa04

Meni je na prvom porodu bio dr Gouda, mislim da je porijeklom iz Sirije. Uglavnom bio je ok. Al ne mogu za njeg auopce procijeniti da li je za prirodan porod jer kod mene nisu imali vremena pokusati bilo sto drugo   :Razz:  

Reklo bi se iz napisanog, daj boze da se neka babica koja to zna, potrudi da bas ne popucamo i da nas se ne reze  kad vec moramo bit u tom lezecem polozaju, a sve ostalo stvar srece ili odluka da se boris za 'svoj' porod.

----------


## pupy_23

Meni je bio dr.Blagajić,Dukić, dr.Sirovec i neka mlađa arogantna doktorica i brdo babica i med.sestara..Dr.Dukić je ušao u predrađ.rekao dajte svima malo  dripića mi ćemo to po brzom postupku..Onda je došao dr.Blagajić i svima u sobi izbušio vodenjake,nas 5 cura..I kad su mi krenuli trudovi od 12 kapljica dripa,kad su se izjahali 10h na meni,namještali mi glavicu malenoga da uđe u zdjelicu,jahali po mome trbuhu onda su me pustili na carski.Dr.Sirovec je cijelo vrijeme bila uz mene i govorila im dajte ženi carski umrjet će.Prenijela sam 1tj i maleni se nije spustio u zdjelicu...I jahanje ko debila na lopti s dripom u rukama,padam u nesvijest...Onda opet čitava svojta se dolazi šokirati nad mojim ogromnim trbuhom,dr.Sirovec opet moli da mi daju carski,ja umirem doslovno,svakim trudom osječam da mi maleni razvaljuje zdjelicu i da nikako da uđe i onda pod tako jakim trudovima me stavljaju na carski-spinalnomi rađam gigantus bebu.kako piše u otpusnom pismu-5160g...

----------


## apricot

pupy, jesi li ti ikome od njih rekla kako ne želiš da ti rade to što su radili?
jesi li se pobunila?

----------


## Princeza S

Ha Yasmin, nemrem vjerovat!
Imale smo iszgleda istu kombinaciju - babicu Žaljeku - masirala i jako malo recnula (iako bez pitanja, a ja u 7.nebu, uopće se nisam sjetila molit da to izbjegnu), ali tako da mi sad nitko nemre nać epiziotomiju :D 
I dr Franulović - pretpostavljam, on je samo u dežurstvima kao ispomoć inače ima ordinaciju u dz na mirogojskoj, i meni je ustvari bio vrlo ugodan, jer se zezao čitavo vrijeme sa svima nama u predrađaoni i ja sam stalno imala neku sliku u glavi kako on (po izgledu i spiki) zapravo nije doktor već neki zaljubljenik u medicinu koji zapravo uopće nije završio taj fax, al naravno to nitko nezna...ma znate onu priču iz Osječke bolnice.. hahaha, i to mi je bila kao neka paralelna smiješna stvarnost  :Laughing:  
Pri pregledima otvorenosti mi je to pasalo, baš mi je olakšavao, neznam o čem to ovisi.
A sašio me kaže ginićka savršeno, uredno, prekrasno  :Grin:  
Inače dr. Ujević...da, koliko god se trudila, nije me oduševio sukladno određenim očekivanjima...dobro u jednom razgovoru pomogao mi je da spustim kriterije vezane uz neše bolnice i rodilišta, i tu mu hvala, ali nismo se našli na istoj valnoj, ono drž se ti svoje struke je bilo..  :Sad:  
Ali žena mu je moja ginićka u viliju i ona je mrak  :Heart:   tak da mu je to veliki plus   :Laughing:

----------


## Leni

> Meni je bio dr.Blagajić,Dukić, dr.Sirovec i neka mlađa arogantna doktorica i brdo babica i med.sestara..Dr.Dukić je ušao u predrađ.rekao dajte svima malo  dripića mi ćemo to po brzom postupku..Onda je došao dr.Blagajić i svima u sobi izbušio vodenjake,nas 5 cura..I kad su mi krenuli trudovi od 12 kapljica dripa,kad su se izjahali 10h na meni,namještali mi glavicu malenoga da uđe u zdjelicu,jahali po mome trbuhu onda su me pustili na carski.Dr.Sirovec je cijelo vrijeme bila uz mene i govorila im dajte ženi carski umrjet će.Prenijela sam 1tj i maleni se nije spustio u zdjelicu...I jahanje ko debila na lopti s dripom u rukama,padam u nesvijest...Onda opet čitava svojta se dolazi šokirati nad mojim ogromnim trbuhom,dr.Sirovec opet moli da mi daju carski,ja umirem doslovno,svakim trudom osječam da mi maleni razvaljuje zdjelicu i da nikako da uđe i onda pod tako jakim trudovima me stavljaju na carski-spinalnomi rađam gigantus bebu.kako piše u otpusnom pismu-5160g...


jao *Pupy* ovo je grozno..
očito je jedino dr. Sirovec razumjela tvoje bolove...
ja kod nje vodim trudnoću..

----------


## yasmin

> Ha Yasmin, nemrem vjerovat!
> Imale smo iszgleda istu kombinaciju - babicu Žaljeku - masirala i jako malo recnula (iako bez pitanja, a ja u 7.nebu, uopće se nisam sjetila molit da to izbjegnu), ali tako da mi sad nitko nemre nać epiziotomiju :D 
> I dr Franulović - pretpostavljam, on je samo u dežurstvima kao ispomoć inače ima ordinaciju u dz na mirogojskoj, i meni je ustvari bio vrlo ugodan, jer se zezao čitavo vrijeme sa svima nama u predrađaoni i ja sam stalno imala neku sliku u glavi kako on (po izgledu i spiki) zapravo nije doktor već neki zaljubljenik u medicinu koji zapravo uopće nije završio taj fax, al naravno to nitko nezna...ma znate onu priču iz Osječke bolnice.. hahaha, i to mi je bila kao neka paralelna smiješna stvarnost  
> Pri pregledima otvorenosti mi je to pasalo, baš mi je olakšavao, neznam o čem to ovisi.
> A sašio me kaže ginićka savršeno, uredno, prekrasno  
> Inače dr. Ujević...da, koliko god se trudila, nije me oduševio sukladno određenim očekivanjima...dobro u jednom razgovoru pomogao mi je da spustim kriterije vezane uz neše bolnice i rodilišta, i tu mu hvala, ali nismo se našli na istoj valnoj, ono drž se ti svoje struke je bilo..  
> Ali žena mu je moja ginićka u viliju i ona je mrak   tak da mu je to veliki plus


e da..imaš pravo, franulović...
ja sma njega imala prilike vidjeti i na jednom od uzv kojem je bio prisutan pored dr. hafnera
sumnjam ja da je on samo na ispomoći...
sstvarno je bio super, cijelo vrijeme je čavrljao sa mm-om
i djelovao je tako stručno a ipak opušteno
a kad me je došao pregledati na prijem onako snen jer smo ga probudili pitao je "A vi ste tu zbog..."
onda me pregledao i mrtav hladan "ahaa, porod, idemo u box, 8 cm otvorena"

----------


## pupy_23

*apricot*-ja sam uvijak kad su mi ulazili u sobu govorila nemojte molim vas m igurat ruke u trbuh,a oni samo malo još,dajte molim vas još samo malo,sad ćemo mi to izgurati!!!!Nitko te ne sluša tamo.Ja sam bila za njih tele koje je moralo raditi što su mi rekli ...Nisam imala niti izbora od njih čitave svojte kojih je bilo jedamput oko 15...

----------


## palamida

[b]pupy_23[/b_]"...a bila sam koooooma ogromna ....25kg dobivenih,noge natečene ko uf....ruke,lice,ma cijelo tijelo,bebano preko 5kg,plodne vode preko 3l..Bila sam si ko tenk... "_

E, sad moje pitanje...
Kakav si ti izbor mogla imati za vrijeme poroda? Na žalost, ne veliki. Usudila bih se reći gotovo nikakav. Jer ovo što si navela u svom davnom postu je poprilično zahtjevno za osoblje koje te porađa i ne može ući  u kategoriju prirodnog poroda. Možda na samom početku nije carski rez bio jedina dobra opcija (visoki rizik od krvarenja, infekcije...). Vjerujem da ti je bilo teško i da ne nosiš dobra iskustva iz bolnice, ali nemoj samo okrivljavati osoblje u bolnici. 25kg "nabacanih" u trudnoći je previše i ne možeš očekivati da će ti porod ostati u lijepom sijećanju. Da li je tvoj primarni ginekolog vodio računa o mogućnosti da imaš gestacijski dijabetes (prekomjerna težina, veliko dijete). 
Nije ni bila namjera da omalovažavam tvoju patnju u porodu ili da te uvrijedim, ali ovaj post čitaju mnoge buduće i sadašnje mame. Nije lijepo da im se rodilište prezentira kao mjesto na kojem žena gubi indetitet, dostojanstvo, pravo glasa i sl.  Nakon takvih izjava ja sam sretna da sam rodila prije čitanja "teških postova" jer da nisam, mislim da bih bila poprilično uspaničena, puna predrasuda o "pokretnoj traci" te da bi porod završio totalno BLJAK!

----------


## apricot

ajme, palamida...
znači, ako žena dobije više kilograma no što je to netko zamislio da treba... mora trpjeti, podnositi, neočekivati...
nadam se da nećeš biti u toj situaciji   :Sad:

----------


## MamBa04

Palamida ja sam dobila 20kg u prvoj trudnoci, i kao sto vec napisah osim epiziotomije na kraju, imala sam potpuno prirodan porod. Ne vidim razloga, ukoliko je sve bilo uredu tijekom trudnoce da sad nekom unaprijed sugeriras kako zbog nabacanih kg ne moze roditi na prirodan nacin. Drip, carski i mnoge druge stvari se daju ne zato sto zena ima puno kg nego zato sto je doslo do nekih komplikacija.

----------


## petarpan

ja-25 kg. u trudnoći...naravno, konstantno mjerenje tlaka zbog "opasnosti" od preeklampsije...noge natečene, buhtla...lakše preskočit neg zaobić....
i...osim jedne doktorice na jednom pregledu na duhu, nitko drugi nije beknuo ni slova....naravno da nisu bili presretni, ali....ni u jednom trenutku nitko nije spomenuo carski, epiziotomije i bla, bla, šta ti ga ja sve znam....
a još sam i ekstrasistolična....

tako da...nemam više ništa za nadodati....

----------


## palamida

_ajme, palamida... 
znači, ako žena dobije više kilograma no što je to netko zamislio da treba... mora trpjeti, podnositi, neočekivati..._ 

Drage moje, zbilja mi nije bilo ni na kraj pameti da nekoga špotam zbog kila u trudnoći. Ja sam htjela reći da je naša pupy_23 imala imala problem. Ne kilažu kao "samo kilažu", već i edeme, veliko djete... Te stvari upućuju na stvarni, zdravstveni problem, kako sam navela, na možda gestacijski dijabetes. "Nabacani kilogrami" nisu razlog da se ne ide na prirodni porod, ali u kombinaciji s već spomenutim problemima sigurno da pravi , prirodni porod bez uplitanja sa strane u najmanju ruku nije zdrav  poželjan ni za mamu ni za dijete. Iz pupy-ne priče se da zaključiti da se išlo na prirodniju varijantu (npr. skakanje po lopti, hodanje i sl.), nije se odmah jurilo na carski rez. Dapače, ona je priželjkivala carski rez i htjela intervenciju (što je također razumljivo s njene strane gledišta). 
Žao mi je što je moj komentar krivo shvaćen i što se priča svela samo na kilažu.

----------


## Dia

ja smatram da je grozno sto se zena u takvom stanju i toj situaciji uopce treba boriti za ono sto zeli
iskreno, mojih 3h trudova nisam imala snage za nista, u jednom trenu sam htjela otici doma jer mi je bilo dosta svega   :Grin:  
umjesto da si koncentriran na svoje tijelo, disanje, trudove, ti moras misliti kako ces se boriti protiv osoblja, protiv postupaka koje ne zelis

zalosno je sto ti nitko ne zeli objasniti zbog cega su mozda neki njihovi postupci nuzni, mozda postoji rizik za bebu ili tebe
ti si samo pasivna strana koja po njihovom "nema pojma", halooo ljudi, pa to je moje tijelo, pa valjda ja znam kako se osjecam i sto mogu

----------


## pupy_23

*Draga palamida.*..
Ja sam visoka 190 cm..Prije trudnoće sam imala 76kg.Kad su mi krenule mučnine smršavila sam  *9kg*.Znači u trudnoći sam dobila 14kg.Noge su mi bile natečene kao i velčini trudnica,a što se tiče šećera imala sam čak i nisak 4,šećer...
Inače sam sportski tip,aktivno sam trenila odbojku 14god,a kasnije i ostale sportove.Znači nisam troma niti debela..Do zadnjeg dana sam radila kilometraže kojima su se svi šokirali,saginjala se,radila,prala prozore i podove,nisam ležala kao većina mojih trudnih kolegica,a trbuh mi je bio ogroman..da su doktori mislil da nosim dupliće..
Iskreno pop... kad čujem kad se netko šokira na dobivene kile u trudnoći..Ne mogu niti ja dobiti 10kg kad sam rodila toliko djete,i imala plodne vode za bacat..
*I JA NISAM IMALA IZBORA ZA BIRAT KAKO ĆU RODITI
*,mene nitko doli moje divne dr.Sirovec nije pitao za išta.Jedino se ona ophodila prema meni kao prema pacijentu kako spada..Ja sam bila slučaj prvorotkinje s ogormnim djetetom i NISAM BOLESNA,jer je kilaža naslijedna...Muž mi je 210cm,bio je 5200g a ja sam bila 4700g...Bilo je za očekivat toliku bebu...I zato mrzim kad netko priča o mojim dobivenim kilama...optužujući me da nisam imala prava birati...Ma da sam bila ko slonica debela i samo salo na meni imala sam PRAVO birati da ne želim drip...
Kad sam dr.Dukiću rekla da ne želim drip ,on mi je rekao :Srce to ti je malo kapljica bumo mi to sve pobrzali kako spada...Da to riješimo po kartkom postupku..Nisam željela da mi buše vodenjak,rekla sam im,rekli su da moraju da je djete ogromno da će mi to pomoći..REKLA sam da mi ne guraju ruke u mene-NITKO ME NIJE SLUŠAO,babice su me držale za ruke dok sam ja vrištala od boli,,....Toliko od mene...  :Kiss:

----------


## pupy_23

Još nešto..Da li si ti rodila???

----------


## pupy_23

9kg povračanih +14kg......

----------


## pupy_23

Noge su mi natekle ništa extra od drugih trudnica,a što se tiče tlaka bila sam nisko tlakaš cijelu trudnoću...Kronični niskotlakaš koji se na početku trudnoće rušio u nesvijest... A cijelu trudnoću sam bila pospana...

----------


## sasa

*pupy_23* iz tvog se prvog posta doisto cinilo da si ti dobila previse kilograma od preporucenih, koji cesto sa sobom nose i vecu bebu, gestacijski dijabetes, povisen tlak i mnoge druge rizike, i da je to jedino na sto se palamida osvrnula, no apsolutno se slazem s tobom da ti drip nitko ne smije dat ako ga ti odbijes, te da je cijeli tretman bio krajnje nehuman, grozan i sramotan za struku.

----------


## pupy_23

Ima brdo primjera gdje višak kilograma nije nužno i veča beba...Već je to ili problem sa šećerom ili je  stvar u nasljednoj težini beba...

----------


## sasa

ma apsolutno da to nije nuzno povezano, ali isto tako je cinjenica da visak kilograma u trudnoci zaista nosi masu rizika.. samo to.

----------


## †marival

- Naska je i meni bila katastrofalna 94 na prvom porodu ... i onda me još dočekala i 96 na drugom porodu ..... niti jednu blagu riječ nemogu pronaći za nju   :Mad:  ... od primitka u rađaonu do odlaska iz nje .... oba puta mi se bljuvalo od njene arogancije ....  :Evil or Very Mad:  
- oba puta me ona rezala .... i kada sam došla kod dr Končara na pregled u trećoj trudnoći ... rekao je da se ne sjeća u svojoj karijeri ( 40 god. radi ) nekoga ovako izrezanog i sašivenog .... kao kod mesara   :Crying or Very sad:  

- Ona je i jedini razlog da sam na 3 porod išla u Vinogradsku jer sam se bojala da neće biti i treća "sreća" sa Naskom .... 

... tak da za sve dobro što kažete za nju mi je totalno  :?  :?  :?

----------


## sladjanaf

prvo, kako naska izgleda?

drugo, meni je nevjerojatno i nepojmljivo da jedan doktor medicinskih znanosti, ginekolog, čovjek koji u svakom trenutku jednu trudnicu može staviti na ultrazvuk, da taj isti čovjek nije u stanju 

1. procjeniti težinu nerođenog djeteta
2. izmjeriti veličinu zdjelice dotične trudnice.

jer nije ovo prvi slučaj u kojem je dijete preveliko ili trudnica sitna, ili zdjelica nepravilnog oblika...

stvarno mi je ovo dugogodišnja misterija.

----------


## sasa

mjerenje zdjelice uopce nije pouzdana metoda, kao sto je i kriva procjena moguca i ljudska, ono sto nije u redu je ignoriranje zahtjeva rodilje te nepostivanje iste. ja sam velicine sumske jagode i unatoc masi preporuka da je carski jedino rjesenje i da je sve ostalo mucenje i mene i djeteta, rodila sam u roku od dva sata po primitku u bolnicu.

----------


## sladjanaf

a totalno neznanje o izgledu ženine zdjelice je kao pouzdano...

i nema veze kolika si ti, i kolika je neka druga žena koja će se sad javiti i reći kako je ona mala, rodila veliko dijete, pa onda treća, pa sedma, pa dvanaesta...

kao što već rekoh, previše sam slučajeva vidjela i čula da bih mislila kako to treba odbaciti kao nepouzdano.

----------


## sasa

krivo si me shvatila, nisam mislila reci da je moj slucaj univerzalan i da, sigurno ima lijecnika koji nisu dovoljno strucni, ja ipak mislim da su oni u manjini, a ustalom kefalopelvina disproporcija uistinu nije tako cesta kao sto se vjeruje. no poanta je u biti bila, da je tesko odavde procijeniti njihovu strucnost, za razliku od pristupa, koji je neoprostiv.

----------


## sladjanaf

ma da, pristup... to neću ni komentirati...nije vrijedno.

nego, kako izgleda Naska?

ja moram reći da sam, u tri tjedna ležanja na Sv. Duhu, dobila ovakve dojmove:

Hafner - katastrofičan

Matijević - odličan, siguran, ljubazan,pristojan.

Dukić - uglavnom pozitivan

Kos - preprepredivan

za vrijeme drugog poroda sam imala neku, meni nepoznatu doktoricu od prvog puta, u tridesetima, dugačke crne kose. ona je bila - u žurbi, neljubazna.

----------


## Imga

> nego, kako izgleda Naska?


Ako je Naska = Nasiha Kukec, onda je (valjda) jedna od devet primalja na maloj slici u  
ovom tekstu. 
klikni na sličicu da se poveća

Ja nemam pojma koja je   :Laughing:  
gugl izbacio na upit "primalja nasiha sveti duh"

----------


## meda

> za vrijeme drugog poroda sam imala neku, meni nepoznatu doktoricu od prvog puta, u tridesetima, dugačke crne kose. ona je bila - u žurbi, neljubazna.


ta je i mene primila kad sam dosal u bolnicu. i svasta mi je nadrobila  :Grin:  
isto je bila hladna i neljubazna u predradaoni, a kad je dosla u vizitu na odjel super ljubazna, kao mi smo stare frendice :? 
s njom je bio i jedan mladi doktor, negdje iz dalmacije ili okolice, ima jak naglasak sigurno ce neko znati. malo zbunjeno je izgledao. 

mogu reci da su oboje bili ok, nisu forsirali drip odmah, nego tek oko 5 sati popodne prvi put jer sam bila tek 4 ili 5 cm otvorena, a pukao mi je vodenjak rano ujutro, trudovi negdje od podne. tek oko ponoci mi je dosao doktor (u meduvremenu sam odbila jos 2 puta - u 7 i u 10) i razgovarali smo i pristala sam na drip. rodila sam tek nakon  12 sati od prvog dripa!!! na porodu su mi bili vec neki drugi, ona crvena frckava doktorica i neki mladi crni doktor, nemam pojma kako se zovu.

----------


## meda

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nego, kako izgleda Naska?
> 
> 
> Ako je Naska = Nasiha Kukec, onda je (valjda) jedna od devet primalja na maloj slici u  
> ovom tekstu. 
> klikni na sličicu da se poveća
> ...


nije niti jedna od ovih an slici, koliko se ja sjecam.  zena oko 45-50 god, kratka crna kosa.

----------


## meda

ili ova u sredini... ma nemam pojma vise

----------


## Irena23

Mislim da je ona ova u prvom planu s torbom.

----------


## palamida

Ne znam pupy_23 što te toliko "bocka" iz mog teksta. Ti kažeš da nisi bila bolesna...O.K. 9 kg ispovraćanih u početku trudnoće nije baš normalna stvar. Ok, mučnine, tu i tamo koje omanje povraćanje, žgaravice i sl., ali 9 kg je opaka stvar. Praktički si bila u totalnom elektrolitskom disbalansu. Zatim, na drugom mjestu govoriš o infekciji s ureaplazmom koja te je gotovo "došla glave" (kvržice po nogama, upala vena) i zbog koje si se liječila s malo "jačim" antibioticima. Na kraju se javljaš u postu s 25 kg viška (matematika tipa 9 + 14), velikim djetetom, nakon problema s infekcijom i venama i kažeš da nisi bila bolesna. Ja vjerujem da si se super osijećala, da si bila vesela i razdragana prvorotka, ali si ti bila u skupini "rizičnih". O tome ja govorim. Ti možeš zahtjevatih porod kakav hoćeš, ali kada je u pitanju patologija onda baš i nemaš izbora. Tada nastupa struka. Za zdravlje svog djeteta i sebe i za prevenciju mogućih komplikacija si i došla roditi u bolnicu, a ne na Slijmenskoj padini u prirodi. Tvoja priča s poroda se temelji na nehumanom pristupu prema tebi, skakanju po trbuhu, ignoriranju tebe kao osobe i sl., pri tome se ne libiš iznositi imena ljudi koji su sudjelovali u tom "masakru". Ja bih ipak rekla da su to bili ljudi koji su ti htjeli pomoći uz što manji rizik za tebe i tvoje dijete. Znam da si sada puna ljutnje, bola i straha od poroda i da misliš da si nešto morala ili mogla promjeniti na porodu. Da si mogla to bi i napravila, ali nisu ti krivi samo ljudi tada oko tebe već i sama patologija koja te je pratila tijekom trudnoće. Ishod toga svega je zdrava i živa pupy_23 i njena beba, a to je najvažnije. 
Pupy_23 želim ti sve najbolje u životu te da ti sve buduće trudnoće budu b.o. i da si imaš porode kakav priželjkuješ. Ova trauma prvog poroda
gubiti će se u daljinu sa svakim pogledom na tvoje dijete. I da... Ja sam trostruka mama i vjeruj mi znam što ti govorim.

----------


## petarpan

palmida složit ću s s tobom da struka treba nastupiti onda kada treba...ali se NIKADA neću složiti s činjenicom da ta struka kada nastupa s medicinskim razlogom ili bez njega ima pravo rodilju, kakva god ona bila i tko god ona bila tretirati kao da je pseći drek na džonu cipele...

ako je postojala medicinska indikacija u pupynu slučaju,tada joj se (ne samo njoj, svim rodiljama)moglo pristupiti sa malo više humanosti...moglo joj s objasniti...pa bi manje-više smirena prošla kroz to kroz što je morala...i ne bi ostajale traume...i ne bi bilo potrebe za pojedinačnim prozivanjem mesara...

i ne znam čemu se još čudimo...svaki drugi post naših rodilja je ovakav...jer trauma asistiranog poroda bi uvelike bila manja ili je ne bi ni bilo da oni koji se ponekad bezrazložno igraju boga kako bi imali koju brojku više na kraju svoje smjene uz hipokratovu polažu i zakletvu humanosti, ljudskoga pristupa pacijentu i ljubaznosti...
mnogo je u načinu kako doktor pristupa...

----------


## Felix

ako se ne varam, naska je ova u prvom planu s torbom.

----------


## Leni

bila danas na pregledu kod dr. Blagaića(dr. Sirovec nije bilo danas)..

nebo i zemlja su mi on i moja doktorica Sirovec..
sad tek vidim koja razlika...

----------


## †marival

i ja mislim da je ova u prvom planu sa torbom i kratko pošišana .... prije 14 godina je bila toliko i mlađa sa crvenom kosom dužine do vrata....
ali je isto ovak bila nesimpatična kao i na slici   :Laughing:

----------


## emira

Naska je ova kratko pošišana crvenokosa u sredini s torbom...

a vi je pretvoriste iz "the best" babice na Duhu u onu od koje treba bježati glavom bez obzira...  :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Naska je ova kratko pošišana crvenokosa u sredini s torbom...
> 
> a vi je pretvoriste iz "the best" babice na Duhu u onu od koje treba bježati glavom bez obzira...


je to je ona
meni nije smiješno, kad je se sjetim plače mi se

----------


## ninochka

> bila danas na pregledu kod dr. Blagaića(dr. Sirovec nije bilo danas)..
> 
> nebo i zemlja su mi on i moja doktorica Sirovec..
> sad tek vidim koja razlika...


i ja bila kod Blagaića oko podne, malo poslije čak. možda smo se i vidle   :Smile:

----------


## emira

meni nije bila babica (na sreću ili na žalost, kako koja hoće) ali je jako interesantno vidjeti kako se iskustva i mišljanja razlikuju

----------


## meda

> Naska je ova kratko pošišana crvenokosa u sredini s torbom...
> 
> a vi je pretvoriste iz "the best" babice na Duhu u onu od koje treba bježati glavom bez obzira...


ko visoko leti, nisko pada  :Grin:  

istina je negdje u sredini  :Smile:

----------


## Care Bear

Ja sam već par puta bila na Sv. Duhu zbog neuspjelih trudnoća i sad konačno bila tamo i zbog dobrog razloga - moje curke koja je uz pomoć Dr. Hafnera, na carski rez (zbog mog enormnog tlaka) došla na svijet krajem siječnja. 
Za dr. Hafnera moram reći da je odličan doktor, baš po mojoj mjeri, sve objasni, ne tretira pacijenta kao debila, veseo je, stručan - ja sam kod njega išla i prije poroda (zbog svih ovih neuspjelih trudnoća) i inzistirala sam na njemu sad kad je i porod došao na red. 
Ali ako izuzmemo njegovu stručnost, ljubaznost i ostalo zbog čega sam bila zadovoljna kao njegova pacijentica, neću nikada zaboraviti toplinu u njegovu glasu kad je izvadio moju curku iz tibice i rekao: Evo je, mala curica! 
Za jednog doktora kojemu je porađanje djece posao i na kraju za jednog muškarca, taj trenutak nježnosti prema mojoj maloj bebi, meni kao mami koja je tu bebu dugo čekala, je puno značio! Hvala mu!

----------


## Mima

A meni se npr. baš dr. Hafner zamjerio   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Leni

*ninochka*, jesi ti kod njega??

----------


## ninochka

Leni kod koga? nisam kod nikog zapravo. sad sam bila prvi put na bolničkom pregledu (termin mi je preksutra)

naletila sam u trudničkoj na blagaića, a sutra, ako ne rodim, vidjet ćemo

----------


## sladjanaf

> A meni se npr. baš dr. Hafner zamjerio


i meni.

baš mi je bio onako antipatičan.

zbog svog stava "ti si glupača kojoj ništa ne treba objašnjavati, pa onda nemoj ništa ni pitati, samo radi što ti se kaže".

----------


## pupy_23

*palamida*-nisam nigdje napisala da sam imala upalu vena....Druga stvar imala sam ureoplasmu kao i brdo trudnica i ona utječe samo na uranjenjeni porod a kako sam ja prošla termina za 7 dana,nija imala nikakvog učinka za mene...
Nisam bila nikakav čudan slučaj,ako sam povračala do 5mj.trudnoće,mislim da ovdje ima još takvih trudnica,ako ne i onih koje su povraćale cijelu trudnoću....I nije ništa čudno izgubiti 9kg u takvom periodu...  :Rolling Eyes:  
A voljela bih ponovno reči da ja nisam imala stvar izbora,mene nitko nije pitao šta ja želim,da li želim drip,već su mi ga samo postavili.Mene nije nitko pitao da li ja želim da mi skaču po trbuhu..Ali izgleda mi žene nemamo prava nikakva šta želimo da nam radi a šta ne...Ako i nekoga zamoliš da ti ne radi nekakvu radnju po tvome tijelu, jer me je bolilo-*namještanje rukom bebine glavice u zdjelicu njih 4 doktora svakih sat vremena* onda molim da mi se to i ne radi....
Mislim da ću se radi takvog tretmana odlučiti za neko drugo rodilište...  :Heart:  
Sve najbolje tvojoj dječici...  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Potvrđujem da je dr. Habek definitivno sklon prirodnom porodu - meni je indikacija za carski s ortopedske strane artroza kuka, ali zasad na Sv. Duhu ne ide baš u tom smjeru, iako je meni koma riskirati taj kuk i bit u problemima, a ne dao Bog da mi pri izgonu budu pokušavali nogu namjestit u nekom nemogućem (za mene) smjeru - ne mogu nogu privući trupu, a navodno se sad kao može i rađati na stoliću (iako po iskustvima žena sa Duha nisam čula da su nekome još dozvolili izgon na stoliću), tako da osobno ne znam šta ću jer nisam ni slutila da ću se nać' u situaciji priklještena između dvije struke - ortopedije i ginekologije i da će me ginić dovest u situaciju da ja biram kome ću više vjerovat - ortopedima ili ginićima za pitanja komplikacija oko kuka u porodu... Ali, evo - definitivno i po mom svježem iskustvu (sad sam Pale ni na nebu ni na zemlji tj. ne znam kud da idem rodit jer je meni taj moj kuk užasno bitan i gledala me sva sila ortopeda od moje 12.-te godine i svi su jednoglasno pjevali "porod carskim"), potvrđujem da je dr. Habek ZA prirodni porod.

----------


## yasmin

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A meni se npr. baš dr. Hafner zamjerio   
> 
> 
> i meni.
> 
> baš mi je bio onako antipatičan.
> ...


kako različita iskustva
meni je i mm-u strpljivo objašnjavao sve na uzv-u kao da smo studenti, i uopće ne s visoka već onako kao da se poznajemo 100 godina
i bio je jako suosjećajan kad je bilo sumnje oko nalaza

----------


## Mima

I prema meni je H. bio ljubazan, suosjećajan, simpatičan, sve; zamjerio mi se jer sam rodila u 32. tjednu pa se pitam da li je što previdio. Drugo, nije me došao niti pogledati dok sam ležala u bolnici, a bila sam mu pacijentica - što me nije pogodilo iz emocionalnih razloga   :Grin:  nego mi je to ostavilo dojam da je kriv; susrela sam ga slučajno na hodniku i ponašao se kao da mu je neugodno.

----------


## Dia

i meni je tak bilo sa hafnerom, vodio mi rizicnu trudnocu, postavio krivu dijagnozu i onda me izbjegavao 15 dana na hodniku

----------


## apricot

> nisam ni slutila da ću se nać' u situaciji priklještena između dvije struke - ortopedije i ginekologije i da će me ginić dovest u situaciju da ja biram kome ću više vjerovat - ortopedima ili ginićima za pitanja komplikacija oko kuka u porodu...


Ina, zašto ne razmisliš o porodu u vodi ili na stolčiću?
Nakon svojega poroda, uz zdrave kukove, nisam normalno hodala barem 6 mjeseci. Dječja kolica su mi više služila kao ortopedsko pomagalo, nego kao transporter za dijete.
Položaj s tako privučenim koljenima i eventualno nalijeganje na trbuh... sigurno ti neće dobro "sjesti".
Iako, ja bih radije opet šepala i trpjela bolove nego na carski; to mi se čini kao najlošiji izbor.
Dilema ti je velika, ali imaš još nešto vremena da doneseš odluku.

----------


## yasmin

> Nakon svojega poroda, uz zdrave kukove, nisam normalno hodala barem 6 mjeseci. Dječja kolica su mi više služila kao ortopedsko pomagalo, nego kao transporter za dijete.


 :? 
pa što su tebi radili??
velika beba ili?

----------


## apricot

beba od 3020, lagan porod... nemam pojma...
ali godinu dana sam se gegala ko guska (nisu kile u pitanju: 12 dobila, 12 izgubila na porodu), a šest mjeseci me baš boljelo.

ali, kad je Blaić nalegao... cijelu me je razmontirao   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nisam ni slutila da ću se nać' u situaciji priklještena između dvije struke - ortopedije i ginekologije i da će me ginić dovest u situaciju da ja biram kome ću više vjerovat - ortopedima ili ginićima za pitanja komplikacija oko kuka u porodu...
> 
> 
> Ina, zašto ne razmisliš o porodu u vodi ili na stolčiću?
> Nakon svojega poroda, uz zdrave kukove, nisam normalno hodala barem 6 mjeseci. Dječja kolica su mi više služila kao ortopedsko pomagalo, nego kao transporter za dijete.
> Položaj s tako privučenim koljenima i eventualno nalijeganje na trbuh... sigurno ti neće dobro "sjesti".
> ...


Nisam niti razmatrala prirodni porod jer su mi ortopedi uvijek dismisali pitanja o trudnoći na način - ne udebljat se više od 10 kg i porod carski pa nisam niti razmišljala dalje o tome. Meni ti nije izbor šepanje i trpljenje bolova - to jest jest, ali kronični bolovi koji ne prolaze su grozni (imala sam ih u serijalima trajanja od 2 godine i tad smo razmatrali ugradnju umjetnog kuka). Ugradnja umjetnog kuka nije piece of cake operacija, iako jest rutinska, ali ženu od 38 godina izbacuje iz stroja na drugi način nego nekog penzića - oporavak je šest mjeseci fizikalne terapije, proteza se mijenja nakon nekih 10-15 godina, a svaki put je to cijepanje kosti i skraćuje nogu, a da ne govorimo da su liste čekanja duge i da bi to značilo patit u bolovima nekih par godina dok ne bih došla na listu (osim toga, naši ortopedi imaju stav - di vam je šezdeseta i sl.), pa bih to vjerojatno plaćala privatno u Matuljima di je cijena 40.-60.000 kn. Tako da mi nije baš malo toga at stake i ne razumijem ovog svog ginića, u svemu tome mi se čini manji rizik platit 20.000 kn za porod privatno jer je rizik po meni prevelik da bismo pokušavali uz dežurnog doktora i babicu kad me uhvate trudovi, koliko sam shvatila, izgon na stolčiću još nije moguć na Duhu jer su babice needucirane, meni je 36+4 tjedan... Vidjet ćemo, beba koju sam čekala 7 godina treba svoju mamu koja će bit radno sposobna  :/. Imam dojam da taj dr. nije shvatio što je at stake i da je dovoljno mene kao ohrabrit i sve će bit za 5, a ja sam kroner s tim kukom od svoje 12.-te, ne smijem trčati, nositi, truckati se i sto stvari sve u nadi da ću ugradit umjetni što kasnije.

----------


## emira

Moja cimerica u bolnici je imala oštećenje kuka (ne znam dijagnozu) i nisu je ni pokušavali poroditi vaginalno niti je itko pomislio na to. Otpočetka se znalo da ide na SC. Sv. Duh!

----------


## Mima

ina, pa probaj otići još nekom doktoru; ne znam zašto nitko ne spominje doktora Matijevića., on je liječnik i osoba koju bih ja svakome preporučila, jako je stručan i obaviješten, i ima izuzetan odnos prema pacijentima. MEni je spasio glavu (doslovno) pa sam malo i subjektivna   :Grin:

----------


## Care Bear

Meni je recimo Hafner dolazio sva četiri dana nakon carskog da vidi kako smo beba i ja, čak je davao i savjete što da jedem kako bi mi se ponovno uspostavila normalna probava, uključujući i recept za domaću juhu ali prihvatljivu dojilji  :D 
Uistinu me čudi i ovo postavljanje krive dijagnoze, jer Hafner uistinu vrijedi kao jedan od najboljih, ako ne i najbolji. 
Ja eto stvarno imam ne divno, nego predivno višestruko iskustvo s njim.

----------


## apricot

> ina, pa probaj otići još nekom doktoru; ne znam zašto nitko ne spominje doktora Matijevića., on je liječnik i osoba koju bih ja svakome preporučila, jako je stručan i obaviješten, i ima izuzetan odnos prema pacijentima. MEni je spasio glavu (doslovno) pa sam malo i subjektivna


ali mu je carski jako   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Moja cimerica u bolnici je imala oštećenje kuka (ne znam dijagnozu) i nisu je ni pokušavali poroditi vaginalno niti je itko pomislio na to. Otpočetka se znalo da ide na SC. Sv. Duh!


Normalno, pa zato i ja jesam u šoku. Ne mogu vjerovat da on meni ozbiljno predlaže da riskiram taj kuk jer to je iz moje perspektive tako, ja to nisam umislila i živim s tim problemom i sa spoznajom da ću u četrdesetima morat na umjetni od svoje 12.-te godine, a to ipak nije ono da sam malo kamilica i kao strah me, nego imam objektivni problem, a dr se postavio kao da je carski užasno nešto stravično što je gore i od ugradnje umjetnog kuka pa mi nije jasno ono ima li pilota u avionu  :Sad: . A propos dr. Matijevića, ne znam koliko se sa može mijenjati liječnika i na koji način da to izvedem - i ja sam čula da je on super, a dr. Habek me prati od 32. tjedna, sad sam u 36.-tome, u utorak ulazim u 37.-mi... Ima neko neki savjet kako da to izvedem? Kad je njemu trudnička ambulanta?

----------


## Tigi

Dr. Matijević srijedom radi u trudničkoj ambulanti. Meni je pratio trudnoću i bio na porodu. Imam samo riječi hvale za njega. Nazovi na SV.Duh i naruči se kod njega na pregled, čisto radi drugog mišljenja. SRETNO!!!

----------


## apricot

ina, na pregled kod Matijevića se čeka najmanje dva tjedna, ali tako ti je sad svejedno.
Što imaš od jednog pregleda kod njega lad te na porodu mož dočekati... tko zna tko.

----------


## Mima

Pa mislim da nije tako ako on smatra da treba ići na elektivni carski.

----------


## Mima

Btw. osim običnih postoji i ambulanta za rizične trudnoće (na katu) - u tu sam ambulantu ja išla kod dr. Hafnera. Nisam baš sigurna kako se tamo dospijeva, ali mislim da bi ini slučaj bio za tu ambulantu.

----------


## Mima

Pa mislim da nije tako ako on smatra da treba ići na elektivni carski.

----------


## ina33

> ina, na pregled kod Matijevića se čeka najmanje dva tjedna, ali tako ti je sad svejedno.
> Što imaš od jednog pregleda kod njega lad te na porodu mož dočekati... tko zna tko.


Moji ortopedi i ja smatratmo da sam ja slučaj za carski - znači, pretpostavljam da me ne bi dočekivao tko god i da se ne bi čekao porod nego bi se išlo na dogovoreni carski zbog ortopedskih indikacija. A imam veliki ulog - očuvat taj kuk - mislim, na stolu imam povišeni stol jer ne mogu sjedit normalno, u autu se vozim sjedeći na jastucima, ne nosim teže stvari od 4-5 kg, mislim - invalid sam, ili, ako to ljepše zvuči - osoba s posebnim potrebama. Nisam zdrava žena u tom smislu pa da bi se išlo na porod, kužilo da ne ide, pa ad hoc nešto radilo itd. Ne vidim uopće potrebu da se izlažem tom riziku, niti je trudnoća došla prirodno nego je došla nakon 7 godina IVF-ova pa da bi sad pokušavali pa da mi ona zapne, ne dao Bog, u porodnom kanalu jer ja ne mogu stavit nogu u položaj za izgon. Zdjelica mi ne stoji normalno, nego je nakošena udesno jer imam razliku u duljini nogu itd., zbog artroze ne mogu staviti desnu nogu preko lijeve, ne mogu ležati na lijevom boku bez specijalnog jastuka itd. Mislim, nije baš normalno računat u 40-toj s umjetnim kukom - to nije baš situacija svake druge žene. Jedino imam sreće (ili sad vidim - nesreće) da moj hendikep nije odmah uočljiv.

----------


## ina33

Na stolu imam povišeni stol = na poslu imam povišeni stol (kolege mi dale zalemit na višu razinu jer je sjedenje na normalnom stolu izazivalo bolove, to sam mislila reći... Ne mogu ni skijati, ni trčati, ni prekrižiti noge, niti nositi nešto teže od 5 kg, hodati mogu i na ovaj poštedan način nisam dosad trebala ići na umjetni kuk. Svaka čast prirodnom porodu, ali ovdje imam dojam da bi kod mene to išlo pod svaku cijenu, a ne vidim potrebu tolikog rizika, shvaćam da je carski operacija i da svaka operacija nosi svoj rizik, ali smatram da je kod mene osobno manji rizik da mi se nešto jako zakopmlicira uslijed poroda na carski i da je puno realniji moj osobni rizik da mi se dogodi nešto s kukom kojeg čitav život jako poštedno koristim jer u protivnom trpim bolove.. Ništa nije bez rizika, niti hormonalne IVF stimulacije, niti ginekološke operacije kojima sam se podvrgla ne bih li zatrudnjela u ovih 7 godina (2x histeroskopija, 1x laparaskopija). Mislim da stvarno OK procjenjujem svoje rizike i da je pokušaj prirodnog u mom slučaju čisto pretjerivanje i istinski ne razumijem reasoning tog doktora, toliko sam bila u šoku na izjave "što ortopedi znaju o porodu" da sam ostala bez teksta jer se to može i preokrenut i u što ginekolozi znaju o problemima s kukom i kome onda da pacijent vjeruje, tako, između dvije vatre  :? Sad malo dolazim sebi (pa sve što sam trebala tad pitat doktora, istresam ovdje na forumu   :Kiss: ). Mislim, netko ta suprostavljena mišljenja mora sintetizirat, a mene je očito dopala ta nezahvalna uloga.

----------


## apricot

ina, nema potrebe da se "opravdavaš"...
nisam uopće mislila "ganjati te" na vaginalni porod, nego si u nekom postu počela i sama razmišljati o tome, pa sam ja spomenula porod u vodi ili na stolčiću koji je lakši (i sama sam "kičmenjak")...
i tako je krenulo...

----------


## ina33

> ina, nema potrebe da se "opravdavaš"...
> nisam uopće mislila "ganjati te" na vaginalni porod, nego si u nekom postu počela i sama razmišljati o tome, pa sam ja spomenula porod u vodi ili na stolčiću koji je lakši (i sama sam "kičmenjak")...
> i tako je krenulo...


Sve 5, "opravdavajući se" tj. razgovarajući s vama i sa samom sobom na glas bistrim sama sa sobom svoje stavove i argumente i pripremam pregovaračku poziciju prema doktorima tj. pripremam se na to što je meni za činiti i kome se obratiti dalje u mojoj specifičnoj situaciji  :Heart:  ! Wish me luck.

----------


## bubimira

Ja mislim da dr. Matijević sad radi i u Viliju.

----------


## emira

ina... ne znam šta bih ti rekla, gledajući iz tvoje pozicije ja bih vjerovatno isto inzistirala na sekciji

s druge strane... moja trudnoća je bila rizična, od 26 tj. ju je vodio doktor Habek. Od 29 tjedna sam bila hospitalizirana na Sv. Duhu. Kada smo razgovarali o porodu, ja sam izražila želju za vaginalnim porodom. Beba je bila na zadak i on mi je rekao da se on smatra dovoljno stručnim opstetričarem i da može preuzeti na sebe odgovornost vaginalnog poroda zadkom na što sam ja i pristala i imala sam u njega maksimalno povjerenje. No kada se desila situacija da mi je pukao vodenjak, bila 8 cm otvorena... nije ni trenutka razmišljao ni riskirao, obavio mi je hitan carski rez, reagirao hje u minuti i nije ni pokušavao nikakvu drugu opciju. Prevelik bi bio rizik porađati stav nožicama vaginalno i to u 34 tjednu! Tako da me malo čudi to njegovo inzistiranje na vaginalnom porodu...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Sto ljudi, sto ćudi...
Ja sam u predrađaoni bila od 9 ujutro 23.3. do 19 h 24.3, kad sam rodila.
U tih dan i pol NITI JEDNA babica nije mi se svidjela, sve su bile hladne, nepristupačne, pomalo osorne i tretirale su rodilje kao niža bića.

Kad se navečer 23.3. pojavila Naska, meni je ona bila kao svjetlo na kraju tunela. Vedra, topla, draga, duhovita, brižna...Totalno me osnažila. Ujutro joj je istekla smjena, ali sam imala sreće da je ponovo bila dežurna navečer, baš kad sam ja rađala. 

Niti jednoj drugoj babici nisam htjela dopasti u ruke, baš sam se toga bojala. Tako da je stvarno bitna ta individualna kemija. Mene je Naska odmah podsjetila na jednu jako mi dragu osobu koja više nije među živima i zauvijek ću je pamtiti kao nekoga tko se definitivno zatekao na pravom mjestu u pravo vrijeme. Baš volim tu ženu.  :Heart:  

Doktori. Osim nekog uglađenog s brkovima koji je "šaljivo" vikao da je danas sretan dan za rodilje jer dijeli epiduralne (  :Rolling Eyes:  ), svi su varirali od korektnih do izvrsnih.
Hafner mi je ostao u najljepšem sjećanju, imali smo svojih razmirica, ali smo se sve lijepo dogovorili, poštovao je moje želje, nije me tretirao s podsmjehom ili svisoka, nakon poroda me dvaput posjetio i baš smo ok razgovarali.   :Heart:  Hafnera.

Kerner mi je aplicirao gel (morali su inducirati porod zbog visokog tlaka koji nije padao), bio je supernježan, sve je objašnjavao, za sve je tražio suglasnost, u potpunosti sam sudjelovala u odlučivanju oko daljnjeg tijeka poroda.

Blagaić mi na prvu loptu nije sjeo (prilično grub pregled), ali kasnije se pokazao ok - poštovao je moje želje, vrlo pažljivo mi prokinuo vodenjak (prije toga me je pitao može li i ja sam rekla da može ako je beba dovoljno nisko), ohrabrivao me... Malo mi se zamjerio neugodnim komentarom pred kraj poroda kad sam, u tranziciji i nesuvisla od bolova žicala epiduralnu koju srećom nisam dobila ("Ove koje žele prirodno na kraju uvijek najviše cvile"), ali osim toga bio je ok.

S Matijevićem i Habekom nisam bila u izravnom kontaktu. I još mi je genijalan nekonvencionalan doktor Prka (mislim da se tako preziva, mlad je) koji mi je uzv-om procijenio veličinu bebe u milimetar i koji me u vizitama luđački dobro zabavljao svojim komentarima.

----------


## Mima

Doktor Prka je i meni   :Heart:  neću ga nikada zaboraviti.

----------


## ina33

Baš sam jadna, na rubu sam suza što je za mene stvarno netipično! Mislim, nakon 7 godina IVF-ova, nakon kukomuke od 12.-te godine, umjesto da sad čitam o dojenju itd. ja sam guglam "hiparthrosis + childbirth" (a možete mislit koliko ima "puno" slučajeva žena s artrozom kuka da rađaju) i proučavam kad se zdjelica u trudnoći širi itd. Znam da je ženi s problemom s kukovima Hafner savjetovao porod carskim najkasnije u 38+1 i dogovor za to je pao u 35.-tom tjednu, a mene Habek tek' naručio na 38+3 kao na redovni pregled pa ćemo vidjet i sl. Ja ne vidim potrebu da se samnom riskira prirodni porod, nakon 7 godina IVF-ova, u mojoj 38.-moj i s uputom od ortopeda da je preporuka porod sekcijom, a sad ću neke eksperimente radit sa dežurnim stažistima kad me uhvati, ne vidim čemu, mogu samo razdrmat zdjelicu, a šta ću onda, ko će mi se s kukom zezat, s kroničnim bolovima itd., s kojim iovako maksimalno oštedno živim - ne vidim potrebu da se izlažem takvom riziku i ne kužim zašto mi je sudbina takva da je kod mene sve tako prokleto teško, baš sam totalni baksuz.

----------


## emira

Prka je  freak al je totalno guba...   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

ina, zašto se time uopće opterećuješ?
čitaj o dojenju, njezi djece... ma i dohrani od 6. mjeseca nadalje...
o šetnjama i igricama...
o stimulaciji beba kroz igru...

pusti sad porođaj: odabrala si doktora kojemu vjeruješ i sad se prepusti njemu. moraš sada vjerovati kako će on napraviti ono što je najbolje za tebe i za dijete.
jer, ovako ti možeš još 37 tjedana...a to bi bilo previše.

----------


## matsa

*Ina33*, da probaš zamoliti svog ortopeda da nazove ginekologa?
Čisto da njih dvojica kolega popričaju... Pa neće ga valjda otkantati isto kao i tebe. Znaš da oni imaju neki međuosbni kodeks poštovanja kvragu...

----------


## maama30

ina33 mislim da si u pravim rukama i da se nemaš zbog čega brinuti ili mjenjat doktora.Dr. Habek je zbilja sjajan doktor i mislim da te ne bi i neće dovest u neku nezavidnu situaciju.Vjeruj da zna kaj radi.I moje je mišljenje da ako je tvoja situacija toliko zamršena da je on to spoznao i da ćeš na kraju priče biti mu zahvalna za sve.
 :D

----------


## elie

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A meni se npr. baš dr. Hafner zamjerio   
> 
> 
> i meni.
> 
> baš mi je bio onako antipatičan.
> ...


potpisujem. meni je ispričao kako je normalno da žene rađaju u mukama kad za razliku od majmunica hodaju na dvije noge  :shock:

----------


## petarpan

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mima prvotno napisa
> ...


a meni je bio supeeeeeeeeer...i ,za razliku, od ovog gore posta, mene je nagovarao na obezboljenje jer-"zašto ne iskoristiti mogućnost obezboljenja...pa ovo je 21 stoljeće,ne moraju više žene rađati u mukama..."

----------


## Tashunica

> ako se ne varam, naska je ova u prvom planu s torbom.


to je ona sto posto. nije mi bila na porodu, ali sam ju zapamtila po tome što je u predrađaoni prema jednoj ženi bila užasno bezobrazna. žena se porađala valjda već dva dana i baš se vidjelo da ovoj ide debelo na živce.

jedini doktor koji me oduševio je blagajić. da mu smjena nije završila moj bi porod vjerojatno puno bezbolnije i humanije završio.

----------


## DorinaMama

Ja samo mogu dodati da je meni drugi carski radio dr. Matijević, i bio je super, sve prošlo super, a najviše mi se kod njega sviđa kaj se s njim mođžeš sve dogovoriti i hoće saslušati i dati prijedlog. Jednom riječju prekrasan doktor i čovjek.

----------


## anchie76

> a meni je bio supeeeeeeeeer...i ,za razliku, od ovog gore posta, mene je nagovarao na obezboljenje jer-"zašto ne iskoristiti mogućnost obezboljenja...pa ovo je 21 stoljeće,ne moraju više žene rađati u mukama..."


Je da, on voli "blagodati medicine".  Samo sto je previdio jednu stvar - ta bol nije bezveze, ona ima svoju svrhu   :Smile:

----------


## morena24

a meni je bio supeeeeeeeeer...i ,za razliku, od ovog gore posta, mene je nagovarao na obezboljenje jer-"zašto ne iskoristiti mogućnost obezboljenja...pa ovo je 21 stoljeće,ne moraju više žene rađati u mukama..."[/quote]

roditi je nesto prirodno, a ne muka...je da boli, ali po meni ko trazi epiduralnu samo da ne boli nema smisla....

----------


## MamBa04

Nego jos jedna stvar glede Sv Duha i prirodnog poroda.
Da li mi netko moze reci koliko su skloni tome da ne daju majci sintocinon kako bi ubrzali porod posteljice i da onda niti ne prerezu pupcanu vrpcu skorz dok ne prestane pulsirati (i koliko treba vremena da prestane pulsirati) ?

----------


## MamBa04

Na topicu sv. duh iskustva se ponovo spominje da su dobar tim sestra Goga i Blagajic, pa mi se cini da za sad je barem sestra Goga neko ime na koje se barem u nekoj mjeri moze racunati.

----------


## apricot

njih dvoje su stvarno dobar tim: veseli, optimistični i realni.

to što netko nekome uvijek ne sjedne... ha... ima nas svakakvih.
ja ne volim njanjave doktore koji bi me gladili po glavi...

----------


## yasmin

> Na topicu sv. duh iskustva se ponovo spominje da su dobar tim sestra Goga i Blagajic, pa mi se cini da za sad je barem sestra Goga neko ime na koje se barem u nekoj mjeri moze racunati.


i sestra Željka i dr Franulović su isto dobar tim...

----------


## ninochka

sestra goga definitivno   :Heart:  nio je i blagajić, on mi je super, al na porodu nije bio. pregledao me kad sam došla, a dalje je sestra goga bila glavna

----------


## apricot

> i sestra Željka i dr Franulović su isto dobar tim...


mene je dr. Franulović oduševio kad sam jednom zvala telefonom da pitam za prijateljicu: odmah se predstavio, sve mi lijepo objasnio...
a sestra željka je prava ljepotica i dobrica   :Heart:

----------


## andrea

joooj, sad ste i mene sjetile mog poroda i sestre goge, ajme, kako je to prekrasna žena  :Heart:  !

i blagaić; on mi je bio na nekim pregledima, ali nije mi bio na porodu, jako mi se svidio; miran, strpljiv, staložen + što mi je dozvolio da, nakon dvije godine od svog poroda, prisustvujem jednom dosta kompliciranom porodu, za koji se nije znalo kako će završit  :Heart:  ...i, nije zgorega spomenut, zgodaaaaaaaaannnnn 
 :Grin:  

i dr. Prka, on mi je radio UZV-ove, isto jako OK, razgovorljiv, srdačan, smiren i isto zgodaaaannnn  :Grin: 

baš se volim sjetit te neke ekipe iz svojih trudničarskih i porođajnih dana  :Heart:

----------


## emira

> joooj, sad ste i mene sjetile mog poroda i sestre goge, ajme, kako je to prekrasna žena  !
> 
> i blagaić; on mi je bio na nekim pregledima, ali nije mi bio na porodu, jako mi se svidio; miran, strpljiv, staložen + što mi je dozvolio da, nakon dvije godine od svog poroda, prisustvujem jednom dosta kompliciranom porodu, za koji se nije znalo kako će završit  ...i, nije zgorega spomenut, zgodaaaaaaaaannnnn 
>  
> 
> i dr. Prka, on mi je radio UZV-ove, isto jako OK, razgovorljiv, srdačan, smiren i isto zgodaaaannnn 
> 
> baš se volim sjetit te neke ekipe iz svojih trudničarskih i porođajnih dana


  :Laughing:   to kaj su zgodni je sigurno jedan od bitnih parametara za ženu u trudovima i na porodu...

*andrea* vidi se da padaš na "mrke"   :Wink:

----------


## MamBa04

Cure, jel mozete malo opisati kako izgledaju sestre Goga i Zeljka?

----------


## apricot

sestra Goga je kratko pošišana, crvenkasta kosa, krupne oči, smeđe, stalno nasmijana, jačega glasa, ulijeva povjerenje i sigurnost...

sestra Željka ima frizuru "kleopatra", brineta na crvenkasto, mlada, jako lijepa, nježna, ima sina Brunu...

----------


## Rubi

> Cure nesto bih ipak voljela prokomentirati.
> Naime na ideju da pokrenem ovu temu sam dosla tako sto sam citala one topike na uvodnom dijelu Rodilista gdje je popis svih doktora po bolnicama, i dok sam ih citala ucinilo mi se da su u velikoj vecini komentare davale cure koje su zbog rizicne trudnoce 'lezale' u bolnici pa su na taj nacin imale priliku i malo upoznati doktore. Ja se slazem da su ih mogle upoznati ali samo u tom okruzenju jer ustvari njihova rizicna trudnoca na određeni nacin jest neka vrsta bolesnog stanja i takva situacija se rjesava u bolnici. Međutim prirodan porod je cisti fizioloski proces i to da li je neki doktor super odradio visoko rizicnu trudnocu a time i takav porod, ne garantira da je taj isti doktor pobornik prirodnog poroda.
> Isto kao sto ljubaznost ili neljubaznost doktora ne garantira njegovu visoku strucnost, kao ni to da li je sklon prirodnom porodu. Dapace moguca je i totalno suprotna situacija.
> Naime, ja se sve nadam da ce se javiti sto vise cura sa svojim iskustvaima sa Sv Duha koje su dosle tamo na porod, a da nisu prije toga 'lezale' na Sv Duhu, odnosno kojima je porod barem u startu tekao prirodnim putem.
> Mislim da bi nam jos i takva iskustva donekle mogla pomoci da barem otprilike 'namirisemo' tko je od njih skloniji prirodnom porodu.
> Npr. vec smo ga spominjali ovdje dr. Blagajic. Moje iskustvo s njim od prije tri godine je sljedece (obzirom da suprosle tri godine mozda se ipak promijenio  ).
> Bio mi je na onom njihovom seminaru za trudnice, a kasnije u viziti (nakon poroda). O njemu kao vrhunskom strucnjaku koji vlada svojom profesijom modernim tehnikama i sl. sam cula sa vise strana tako da u njegovu strucnost uopce ne sumnjam pogotovo kad su u pitanju krizne situacije, ali sumnjam u njegovu sklonost prirodnom porodu, jer ako vam netko na seminaru za trudnice, prica: 'Da,da pa nismo mi sadisti. Ako vidimo da se zena muci normalno da cemo joj dati epiduralu. PA nema razloga da zena prolazi kroz takvu muku.'
> E sad se ja vec pocinjem pitati koliko je on sklon prirodnom porodu jer tocno ovo sto on kaze zvuci vrlo humano, ali u biti bas i nije ukoliko si pobornik prirodnog poroda.
> Raspisala sam se, al se nadam da  sam barem donekle bile razumljiva

----------


## Rubi

Svoj dio sam ispustila.
Dakle, ovaj citat dr Blagaića o sadizmu sam i ja čula na pregledu ali mogu potvrditi upravo suprotno. Ostavit nekog cijelu noć (8 h) s trudovima na 2 min je do dolaska druge smjene je po meni ravno pokušaju ubojstva. dr. je spavao.

----------


## MIHA1

Bok cure , evo i ja sam rodila na sv.duhu prije 13 mjeseci .
Imam sve pohvale za dr.Blagajića , stvarno simpatičan i drag doktor,(prije poroda sam dolazila kod njega na pregled )nažalost nisam imala sreće da me on porodio , jer mu je završila smjena, ali čula sam sve pohvale za njega od cura koje su ležale samnom u sobi.

----------


## MamBa04

Rubi, normalno da se okolnosti u kojima zene rađaju jako razlikuju.
Ja sam samo pokusala vidjeti koliko je netko sklon npr. prokunuti vodenjak samo zato da bi ubrzao porod jer se blizi kraj njegovoj smjeni.

Inace nakon svega sto sam procitala definitivno pocinjem misliti da je sve stvar 'glave'. Znaci, ukoliko se rodilja uspije dovoljno opustiti/prepustiti svom tijelu i porodu stvar ce vise manje teci dobro.

----------


## Tami25

Blagaić je ugodan, ljubazan ALI meni je prokinuo vodenjak bez pitanja ili upozorenja (ajd, ne tako strašno) i dao mi drip (komentar dr-u Habeku prilikom obilaska rodilja bio je "imala je tamo neke svoje trudove ali ništa od toga" što nije istina, lijepo su mi trudovi napredovali i otvarala sam se samo mi je u jednom trenutku malo mpozlilo od gladi - dakle drip = strašno!). 

Habek je ok, kod njega sam bila na 2 pregleda prije poroda, malo grublje me pregledao ali isto tako uvjerio me da ne moram na carski zbog dioptrije, što su mi govorili neki doktori i sestre. I nisam, rodila sam vaginalno.

Prka je zakon, kad sam u 22. tjednu završila u bolnici zbog bolova u trbuhu tješio mi da će sve biti ok.

Babice bile ok, al ne znam imena, masirale mi međicu i nisu me rezale. Bila je jedna niska plava i jedna s frčkavom do ramena kosom.

----------


## Ana29

Rodice moje, da li netko zna kako se zove doktorica koja ima frćkavu kosu, kraću, mislim da ima svijetle pramenovi i ima nekih cca. 40 godina

----------


## apricot

> Svoj dio sam ispustila.
> Dakle, ovaj citat dr Blagaića o sadizmu sam i ja čula na pregledu ali mogu potvrditi upravo suprotno. Ostavit nekog cijelu noć (8 h) s trudovima na 2 min je do dolaska druge smjene je po meni ravno pokušaju ubojstva. dr. je spavao.


Dr. Blagaić ima specifičan smisao za humor, počesto s velikom dozom ironije, tako da nisam sigurna u intonaciju ove rečenice...
Trebalo bi ga pitati što je mislio.

Meni je on totalno onakav doktor kakav mi "leži": sve "u glavu", uz šalu, ali realno i uz objašnjenja.

Ovo da je spavao dok mu je trudnica imala trudove svake dvije minute i da je to trajalo 8 sati... uopće ne mogu komentirati... jer ne mogu ni vjerovati.

----------


## morena24

> Rodice moje, da li netko zna kako se zove doktorica koja ima frćkavu kosu, kraću, mislim da ima svijetle pramenovi i ima nekih cca. 40 godina


 eh ovo i mene zanima...ako mislimo na istu ona mi je bila na porodu, al nisam uspjela uhvatit ime

----------


## ninochka

da nije Bekavac?

----------


## Rubi

MamBa04, naravno da se razlikuju. Kod mene je samo ta okolnost ostavila posljedicu da godinu i pol nakon svega toga ne zaspim bez da se, u sebi, ne svađam s cijelim sv duhom. O ponovnoj trudnoći neću ni govoriti.
Ali, da se vratim na temu. Osobno ne poznam nikog kome dr B. bio prisutan barem na dijelu poroda, a nije dobio drip. S druge strane, da ne budem tako negativna, imao je najbezbolnije preglede od svih dra kod kojih sam bila.

----------


## lelica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ana, ti si čula da voli drip?
> 
> 
> Čula sam da NE voli drip, pa sad, ne znam......



Ja sam ga preklinjala da mi ga ne da, na to se samo posprdno osmjehnuo i rekao da je ovdje on studirao medicinu

----------


## Rubi

Ja sam za dra B imala s pregleda pozitivna iskustva. Meni je isto odgovarala njegova zezancija i, pošto sam veliki trtaroš, mislila sam da sve to i neće loše ispasti jer me na pregledima prilično opustio. Nisam tip kojeg baš treba dadiljati i maziti po glavici. Ali... 
On me nije porodio i nakon tih milion sati muke ja mislim da ne bi ni prepoznala dricu koja me porodila. Niti bilo koju sestru.
Samo, mislim da mi stav "kako svima tako i meni" nije pomogao. Jer "svi" nisu nimalo isti.

----------


## macka

> Meni je prije 3 godine na porodu bila jedna *mlađa sestra Anita*- za nju samo mogu reci da je 'laka na skarama' iako ko zna mozda se *u medjuvremenu promijenila.*


izgleda da jest   :Grin:  
meni je ona spasila međicu masiranjem i toplim oblozima

da je bilo po doktorici (ne znam joj ime) ne bih sjedila mjesecima

Blagajić je i meni krenuo probiti vodenjak, al mu nisam dala   :Grin:

----------


## ninochka

> Ali, da se vratim na temu. Osobno ne poznam nikog kome dr B. bio prisutan barem na dijelu poroda, a nije dobio drip. S druge strane, da ne budem tako negativna, imao je najbezbolnije preglede od svih dra kod kojih sam bila.


evo znaš mene sad  8)

----------


## meri78

meni je Blagajić bio sve samo ne prirodan

10-tak dana prije poroda sam imala saobraćajku i Hafner me stavio na 24-satno promatranje u predrađaonu. ujutro me Turudićka pregledala tako da me s jednog cm otvorila na 3-4   :Evil or Very Mad:  , a dva sata nakon toga mi je Blagajić htio inducirati porod jer sam u terminu i otvorena, šta naravno nisam dala i još me tamo plašio kao to je najbolje za bebu i mene i te fore. poludila sam, nemoram ni napominjati koliko sam se tih 10 dana pitala dali je to bio pravi izbor, a nakraju se pokazao savršenim.   :Heart:

----------


## Sramežljiva

Dokor se zove Vladimir BLAGAIĆ, bez J.

----------


## bajkica

> to je žena koju svi obožavaju!


evo jos jedne koja ju ne obozava.
nije mi se svidjela, zbog nje mi je ruka bila sva u modricama jer nije mogla naci venu da uvuce onu iglu (kanilu, valjda se tako zove) i nije uopce obracala paznju na moje pokusaje da joj pokazem gdje mi se najbolje vidi vena i gdje su mi je na prvom porodu stavljali.
na samom porodu samo je stajala sa strane dok mi je jedna mladja (zao mije sto joj nisam zapamtila ime) masirala medjicu da me ne rezu.

slozila bi se sa svima koje kazu za nju (Nasku, da ne bi bilo zabune) da je jako hladna osoba.

----------


## koksy

Ja nisam 100% sigurna da mi je Naska bila na porodu, ali cula sam da se to ime spominje a moja babica je bila stvarno super, druga koja je bila u toj smjeni bila je prava azdaja pa sam ja zakljucila da me dopala Naska posto ju vecina zena hvali. No, neznam kako se zove doktor koji me porodio, mozda mi vi mozete pomoc, nizi je, celav, oko 35-40 god, pristojan, ne bas pricljiv ali profesionalan. Porod mi je  bio za 5!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> [
> evo jos jedne koja ju ne obozava.
> nije mi se svidjela, zbog nje mi je ruka bila sva u modricama jer nije mogla naci venu da uvuce onu iglu (kanilu, valjda se tako zove) i nije uopce obracala paznju na moje pokusaje da joj pokazem gdje mi se najbolje vidi vena i gdje su mi je na prvom porodu stavljali.
> na samom porodu samo je stajala sa strane dok mi je jedna mladja (zao mije sto joj nisam zapamtila ime) masirala medjicu da me ne rezu.
> 
> slozila bi se sa svima koje kazu za nju (Nasku, da ne bi bilo zabune) da je jako hladna osoba.


opet ja moram, i meni je uništila venu mada sam joj govorila da joj lijek ide pravenski, da mi sve sipa u tkivo
kažem da neću, i ljuti me tolika ogorčenost, ja sam zdravstveni radnik i nažalost sam se vjerovatno nekome tako zamjerila, i može bi trebala imati više razumjevanja, ali ne mogu
jer nije greško što je sredila venu, to se i meni događalo, nego što me je totalno ignorirala kad sam joj to govorila, samo me onako hladno pogledala i nastavila uštrcavati lijek u tkivo
tako da me ruka mjesec dana bolila, više nego, i više nego obilna epiziotomija, i na njoj joj hvala, kao i na tome što sam pukla

----------


## MamBa04

Eto spletom okolnosti narucena sam na kraju na pregled kod dr. Blagaica.
Bas me zanima kakav ce dojam ostaviti na mene pa vam javim.

----------


## Brunda

Samo sam došla izraziti svoje mišljenje o Naski.
Toliko hladnu, bahatu, neljubaznu i namrgođenu primalju nisam mogla zamisliti ni u najgorim mislima.
I meni je uništila venu na dva mjesta i još se obrušila na mene da sam si sama kriva  :? 

S druge strane, Željka mi je ostala u jako lijepom sjećanju. Jako simpatična i nježna.

----------


## Andi

Ni meni Naska nije ostala u lijepom sjećanju. Bila sam cijelu noć u predrađaoni i gledala njeno namrgođeno lice i nisam mogla vjerovati da je to ona Naska o kojoj su svi pričali da je divna. Kad sam tražila da me skine s ctg-a da odem na wc, 10 minuta se pravila da me nije čula, onda se odjednom pojavila i bez riječi me otkopčala i pustila. Možda žena ima dobrih i loših dana (i noći).

Ja sam rodila sinčića u 11. mj. 2006. a prije toga sam na SD-u ležala 3 tjedna s dijagnozom zastoja u rastu pod budnom palicom predivnog dr. Kernera koji je na vrijeme i s punom pažnjom postavio pravilnu dijagnozu, strpao me u bolnicu (iako sam negodovala, kome ću ostaviti curicu i dr.) i pratio stvar kako se razvija. Curku sam rodila carskim, pa sam dr. Kernera žicala vaginalni. Nakon što sam u bolnici provela 10 dana i nakon sveg promatranja, rekao mi je da će ipak na moju žalost, morati napraviti carski. Pomirila sam se s tim, jer sam imala 100 % povjerenje u njega. Čak smo i dogovorili termin, ali malcu par dana prije nije baš bilo najbolje, pa sam po direktivi super dr. Prke cijelu noć provela u predrađaoni na ctg-u. Ujutro se dr. Zudenigo gurao da mi napravi carski, ali nisam se dala, samo sam ga ljubazno zamolila da javi Kerneru da čekam u predrađaoni. Kerner je posao obavio stvarno do kraja profesionalno i taj period trudnoće i poroda ostati će mi u pozitivnom sjećanju do kraja života. 
Kad sam jednom došla na odjel babinjača, više mi nije bilo tako lijepo kao na patologiji trudnoće, ali i to sam pregrmila.

----------


## kerida

cure pročitala sam što se ranije pisalo o dr. Ujeviću (mlađem)po forumu, ima li netko kakvo friško iskustvo?

----------


## kanna

i mene zanima zna li netko nesto novo o Ujevicu mladem jer se vrlo malo spominje na svjezim postovima

----------


## kerida

evo ja sam bila na pregledu kod njega prošli tjedan i opet idem ovaj....sitno brojim :D 
nije me gledao vaginalno samo uzv, rekao je da to ostavljamo za sljedeći tj. kad budem u 39-tom, što mi je super jer mrzim prčkanja dole pogotovo jer sam već dugo otvorena.

sve u svemu ja bi rekla ugodan i profesionalan, odgovorio je na par pitanja koje sam imala.
kako me dr. kod kojeg sam bila 10 dana prije na pregledu isprepadao, ovaj je djelovao vrlo smirujuće i pozitivno i poprilično mi olakšao ove zadnje dane trudnoće.
eto sad se samo nadam da ću mu upasti u smjenu  :Grin:

----------


## hermina

Samo da se nadovežem o dr. Blagaiću. Meni se učinio čisto OK. Bila sam u predrađaoni od 2 ujutro, do 4 popodne kad sam rodila. Pukao mi je vodenjak doma. Od svih dr koji su me za to vrijeme prepipavali, svako pipkanje me bolilo, osim njegovog, bio je stvarno nježan, ne mogu vjerovati. I u vizite nam je kasnije došao par puta kad smo rodile i bio je OK. 
A što se tiče sestre i babice, meni je bila jedna mlada Kristina, duge tamne kose. Stalno se zezala s nama, sve me pitala prije nego mi je dala i ona me čak i porodila. Bila mi je stvarno OK, jedino što me gadno recnula, ali nisam ništa osjetila, to mi je tek rekla kad je bio gotov porod. Da mi je bar opet naletit na nju, baš nas je ohrabrivala i stalno se nešto šalila, ma sve super. A, mislila sam da je neka praktikantica, tak mi je mlada izgledala.

----------


## Christy

> Samo sam došla izraziti svoje mišljenje o Naski. 
> Toliko hladnu, bahatu, neljubaznu i namrgođenu primalju nisam mogla zamisliti ni u najgorim mislima.


Potpis x 1000000000

----------


## elin

> MamBa04, naravno da se razlikuju. Kod mene je samo ta okolnost ostavila posljedicu da godinu i pol nakon svega toga ne zaspim bez da se, u sebi, ne svađam s cijelim sv duhom. O ponovnoj trudnoći neću ni govoriti.
> Ali, da se vratim na temu. Osobno ne poznam nikog kome dr B. bio prisutan barem na dijelu poroda, a nije dobio drip. S druge strane, da ne budem tako negativna, imao je najbezbolnije preglede od svih dra kod kojih sam bila.


meni, ako misliš na onog B na kojeg ja mislim i to oba B i Blagaić i Bekavac.

----------


## elin

za slučaj da se ne kuži na što mislim - nisam dobila drip.

----------


## petara

jel netko ima iskustava sa dr Miškovićem, vidim da ga niko ne spominje.....  :?

----------


## Andi

> jel netko ima iskustava sa dr Miškovićem, vidim da ga niko ne spominje.....  :?


Mišković je predivan i veliki stručnjak. On moju bebu nije morao gledati ultrazvukom da mi kaže koliko je teška. Opipao mi je trbuh i rekao gramažu. Uvijek ima vremena kad ga se nešto hoće pitati, samo kad ga uloviš, ima jako puno pacijenata. Sjajan je dijagnostičar, sa mnom na patologiji je ležala žena sa visokim tlakom i morao ju je poroditi u 31. tjednu - napravio je sve profesionalno s tim da ju je prvo pozvao na razgovor, sve joj objasnio, smirio ju i porodio dijete, malecki je danas potpuno zdrav. Sve najbolje o Miškoviću.

----------


## miafa

ja sam rodila kod dr. Blagajića i meni je bio ok

prije poroda sam bila zadnjih par pregleda kod njega i stvarno nemam ništa loše za reći

prijateljica je prije 10-ak dana rodila kod njega i oduševljena je i sa njim i babicom ( ne zna koja je bila )

----------


## csi

ja mogu za Hafnera reći da je super

----------


## koksy

> ja mogu za Hafnera reći da je super


I ja! Definitivno! 
On i Blagaic su najbolji doktori koje sam ikad upoznala. A upoznala sam i dosta...

----------


## spunky125

zbog visokog tlaka, redovito sam pohodila sv. duh, dr. Habek je uvijek bio super, spreman na šalu, strpljiv, uvijek j edetaljno sve objašnjavao, i onda sredio nogu tako da sam upoznala i dr. Sirovec-super, dr. Bekavec-ok, dr. Marton-ok.
Dr.Blagajić mi je prokinuo vodenjak, bez pitanja i bez obraćanja meni, ali nije uopće bilo neugodno, brzo i stručno i stavio me je na drip jer su mi trudovi bili stali, tlak je bio jako visok, i tako. Nisam baš bila oduševljena s njim, ali s 2. strane, na viziti je bio odličan, puno pitanja, puno odgovora i uputa, stvarno ok. 
Za mene je bila zadužena primalja čije ime nisam zapamtila, visoka, crna i kovrčava, i nije mi legla od prve. Samo se muvala okolo, a ona me je trebla poroditi-srećom sam uhvatila primalju Željku u hodniku i ona se uhvatila posla. Žena je bila fenomenalana, masirala mi međicu i trudila se da prođe bez rezanja, ali zahvaljujući mojoj tvrdoglavosti, me recnula, ali ništa strašno. U bolnici sam najnormalnije sjedila. Šivala me je neka dr. kratke plave kose, koja je bila i na porodu i koja je malo pritisnula stomak da F. izađe, samo šivanje nije bilo neugodno, i nije trajalo duže od 5 min. 
Na ctgu sam bila cijelo vrijeme jer sam cijelu trudnoću imala visok tlak, a podivljao je kad su trudovi počeli. Sestre su bile super i svako malo su me odvezale, jer sam svako malo morala na wc, tj. nisam mogla više izdržati nepomično ležanje.
Sv. duh i 2. put, definitivno i nadam se da ću biti takve sreće da opet bude sestra Željka. :D
eh, da, cijelo vrijeme boravka tamo je bila i dr. duge,crvene kose, koja je uzela moju povijset bolesti, i ona je bila super. Svako malo je došla popričati sa mnom, žena me je čak gladila po glavi.   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> Za mene je bila zadužena primalja čije ime nisam zapamtila, visoka, crna i kovrčava,


pretpostavljam da je to sestra Nada, jedno veliko   :Heart:

----------


## malo janje

hy meni je do jucer doktor habek vodio trudnocu i to preko preporuke i spage meni je osobno jako antipatican i zivcan nikad mi nista nije htio objasniti a jucer mada imam lagane ztrudove radi koli sam u petak zavrsila na hitnoj nije htio ni pregledat bila sam u trudnickoj amb. nasli su mi puno proteina i tlak kad sam ga pitala kaj da radim s tim proteinima odbrusio mi je kaj da ih on nosi doma! rekao je nemem vremena objasnjavati. ljuta i s brdo pitanja otisla sam kod doktora DUKICA koji mi je napravio ctg pregledao i rekao da me ne zeli jos poroditi jer bebe se okrenula poprecno i nek pricekam da se mozda okrene. doktor je bio super i rekao da POSTOJE DVIJE VRSTE LJECNIKA SUPER I ONI KOJI SU RAZVIKANI i da ko i u reklamama sve sto se hvali nije dobro. rekao je nek izbjegavam tak razvikane stvar i doktore :D

----------


## malo janje

hy meni je do jucer doktor habek vodio trudnocu i to preko preporuke i spage meni je osobno jako antipatican i zivcan nikad mi nista nije htio objasniti a jucer mada imam lagane ztrudove radi koli sam u petak zavrsila na hitnoj nije htio ni pregledat bila sam u trudnickoj amb. nasli su mi puno proteina i tlak kad sam ga pitala kaj da radim s tim proteinima odbrusio mi je kaj da ih on nosi doma! rekao je nemem vremena objasnjavati. ljuta i s brdo pitanja otisla sam kod doktora DUKICA koji mi je napravio ctg pregledao i rekao da me ne zeli jos poroditi jer bebe se okrenula poprecno i nek pricekam da se mozda okrene. doktor je bio super i rekao da POSTOJE DVIJE VRSTE LJECNIKA SUPER I ONI KOJI SU RAZVIKANI i da ko i u reklamama sve sto se hvali nije dobro. rekao je nek izbjegavam tak razvikane stvar i doktore :D

----------


## Christy

Sestra Nada je jedna jedina svijetla tocka na Sv.Duha,divna osoba,  :Love: 

Uzela bih si ju i dosla s njom rodit doma, 8)

----------


## malo janje

meni je jucer bila primalja anita a sestre ni vidla nisam cula sam da se odnekud zezaju i smiju nisu imali zena osim jedne kaj je rodjavala al tek je pocela pa je bila na ctg-u pa niosu morale oko nje

----------


## Christy

Ispravljam se...Nada je primalja   :Smile:

----------


## elin

evo da ja velim što mislim o dr. Blagaiću (budući je Ruby u jednom postu rekla da je pokretanjem ove teme htjela da se jave cure koje nisu ležale na čuvanju trudnoće - ja nisam) koji mi je bio na porodu. On je samo živčan, ali nije loš. Meni je iznerviran mojim ponašanjem (bila sam u totalnoj panici i uopće nisam slušala što mi govori da trebam raditi) otišao i rekao neće ona do jutra, ja rodila za cca 1 sat. Nakon toga smo se vidjeli u bolnici jer sam se vratila nazad sa postporođajnom groznicom i svaki put bi me zaustavio na hodniku i pitao kako sam. Mislim da je o.k., mislim da je stručan, ali da je živčenjak je, da ponekad kaže krivu stvar i to je točno. Ali u principu jedan od onih doktora kojima je stalo i zato mu dajem čistu 5. 
O dr. Bekavac koja mi je također bila na porodu i jednom pregledu: i ona je dobra, ali me udavila na pregledu jer mi je cca 30 min potanko objašnjavala sve u svezi mog stanja. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nekome to može biti o.k., ali meni je medicina smrtno dosadna i ja se nakon cca 1 min razgovora o mom stanju isključim ako je sve o.k., ako nije onda me normalno zanima što nije i zašto. I ona mi je bila na porodu, ne sjećam je se po ničem negativnom.
Da li netko zna tko je žena koja mi je bila na porodu: srednje visine, kratko pošišana, crne kose, mršava? Ne znam da li je doktorica ili sestra, ali bolje i smirenije stvorenje od nje nikad nisam upoznala. Ta je žena jedina uspjela prodrijeti kroz moju paniku i smiriti me.

----------


## Christy

> srednje visine, kratko pošišana, crne kose, mršava


Primalja Maja ?
Meni je ona isto bila na porodu(mislim na samom izgonu,jer ja sam radjala 30 sati pa su kroz mene prosle valjda sve smjene   :Wink:    Znam ih skoro pa sve!)

Od ginekologa dr.Blagaic,dr.Marton,dr.Zudenigo i naravno dr.Jakovcic su cisto ok,nisu za pohvale a bome ni za spotat.Sredina.A sve ostalo pogotovo sestre na babinjacama   :Mad:

----------


## Leni

meni je dr. Blagaić bio na jednom pregledu.. Nije na mene ostavio ni loš ni sad neki super dojam. čini mi se ok.
Jednom sam dopala kod dr. Jakovčića i taj mi je pregled bio toliko bezveze, 10 sekundi sam bila kod njega.. bezveze totalno.. nezainteresiran, i još me zezao za dobivenu kilažu 28 tj, 8,5 kg..  :Mad:  


no, za dr. Sirovec koja mi vodi trudnoću imam samo riječi pohvale... divna je i kao osoba i kao liječnik...tako da za nju   :Klap:

----------


## elin

> me zezao za dobivenu kilažu 28 tj, 8,5 kg..


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  na njega sam skroz zaboravila, bio mi je na nekoliko pregleda, meni je u povijesti bolesti napisao th: dijeta. Ja se zbedirala, ali dobar je iako se doima nezaintersiran nije.
A najbolje je kada mi je napisao th: nihil, ja već krenula doma i skužim, a kak sam u to doba bila stalno van sebe vratim se ja nazad u ambulantu i do sestre i velim joj: da li mi za to treba recept da odem kod svog ginića ili to ne ide na recept tako da moram platiti. Žena  :shock: , veli: nihil znači ništa  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Najbolje od svega znam latinski i znam da nihil znači ništa, toliko sam bila van sebe u to vrijeme.

----------


## Leni

elin, i ja bi isto reagirala na nihil.. doduše ja nikad i nisam učila latinski..
 :Laughing:  
i meni je u th: napisao dijeta.. sestra skoro nije pala s stolice, kao i dr.sirovec kad je idući put to vidjela..
vjerujem da je dobar doktor, nečem služe one titule prije imena

----------


## koksy

> i naravno dr.Jakovcic su cisto ok,nisu za pohvale a bome ni za spotat.


Ma Jakovcic je najgori ginekolog kojeg sam ikad vidjela. Iznimno grub, bezobrazan, bahat...
Mene je toliko jako raskrvario amnioskopijom da se cak i on splasio pa me odmah poslao na inducirani porod. Kojeg sam, naravno, odbila.
Imala sam s njim nekoliko "epizoda" i niti jedna nije bila ugodna.

----------


## Andi

> Christy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i naravno dr.Jakovcic su cisto ok,nisu za pohvale a bome ni za spotat.
> 
> 
> Ma Jakovcic je najgori ginekolog kojeg sam ikad vidjela. Iznimno grub, bezobrazan, bahat...
> Mene je toliko jako raskrvario amnioskopijom da se cak i on splasio pa me odmah poslao na inducirani porod. Kojeg sam, naravno, odbila.
> Imala sam s njim nekoliko "epizoda" i niti jedna nije bila ugodna.


Ja sam ga također negativno doživjela. Svako jutro na viziti mrmljao si je nešto u bradu, a što god sam ga pitala, nisam dobila odgovor.

----------


## mici85

a ima li koja od vas iskustva sa dr.Borisom Ujevicom?
sve kaj sam nasla o njemu su pozitivni komentari vezani vise-manje za njegov izgled...   :Smile:  
meni je moj dr u viliju preporucio njega posto imam velikih sansa da cu morat na carski...
par puta sam bila i kod njegove zene na pregledu tamo u viliju, dr. martine ujevic, i ona mi je totalno super. sva je neka dobra, strpljiva, strucna, temeljita, ma sve 5.

unaprijed hvala!!   :Smile:

----------


## kerida

meni je dr. Ujević bio na porodu, vrlo je opušten i ima ok smisao za humor što je meni pasalo,lijepo se popričao i sa MM-om, za sve što se događalo nas je pitao i konzultirao.
 doduše sav posao smo obavile ja i pre pre prekrasna primalja Maja ( niska crvenokosa, kratko pošišana, mlađa), dr. je samo stajao sa strane i hrabrio me, na kraju mi je stavio taj jedan šavić jer sam malo pukla.
ja sam rodila vaginalno, ali sam čula da je maher za carski.
sve u svemu imam samo riječi hvale i za njega i za cijelu ekipu koja je radila  taj dan osim jedne jaaaako nabrušene sestre na prijemu ( starija, punašna) kojoj smo predali papire za Anu Rukavinu, a ona je zaboravila reći kome je trebala, pa na kraju stanice nisu donirane.

sve u svemu, meni je taj moj drugi porod bio prekrasan za razliku od prvog u Petrovoj koji mi je ostavio gorak okus u ustima.
mislim da me je ovaj porod zbog toga kakav je bio na neki način osnažio, a kako je dr. Ujević bio dio tog iskustva- hvala mu još jednom.

----------


## kerida

e , da što se tiče Jakovčića bila sam kod njega na jednoj kontroli ( poslije sam ga obilazila u širokom luku) i potpisujem sve što su cure prije mene rekle, totalno nezainteresiran i bahat ja bi rekla, naravno da je i meni rekao da moram na dijetu to mu je izgleda lightmotiv.

----------


## Christy

Ma dajte  :shock:   Sta stvarno?
Meni je dr.Jakovcic ostao u jako lijepom sijecanju,bio je prema meni divan,doduse dosao mi je pred kraj,nakon 30h muke,nakon hrpe doktora,pa je on meni bio kao svjetlost na kraju tunela.
Otkopcao mi ctg,ponudio mi se da mu se vjesam za vratom,dao mi vode,ma bio je   :Heart:  Na sam izgon je stajao uz mene,,nije dao da mi se skace po trbuhu i nagovarao ih je da me ne rezu,ali morali su,i dok me dr.Marton sivala,i kasnije svaki dan u viziti na babinjacama je bio jako fin,uljudan,upitan,njezan.
Posto smo ostali u bolnici 7 dana,jer je mali pozutio,ali samnom je bilo sve u redu,nakon treceg dana na viziti me preskako,rekao je da me ne zeli dodatno gnjaviti,i da je sve ok.Uvijek bi me upitao kako sam i treba li mi sta. 
Svaka pohvala gospodinu PINO SILVESTRE (tako smo ga cimerice i ja zvale   :Laughing:  )

----------


## mici85

> meni je dr. Ujević bio na porodu, vrlo je opušten i ima ok smisao za humor što je meni pasalo,lijepo se popričao i sa MM-om, za sve što se događalo nas je pitao i konzultirao.
>  doduše sav posao smo obavile ja i pre pre prekrasna primalja Maja ( niska crvenokosa, kratko pošišana, mlađa), dr. je samo stajao sa strane i hrabrio me, na kraju mi je stavio taj jedan šavić jer sam malo pukla.
> ja sam rodila vaginalno, ali sam čula da je maher za carski.
> sve u svemu imam samo riječi hvale i za njega i za cijelu ekipu koja je radila  taj dan osim jedne jaaaako nabrušene sestre na prijemu ( starija, punašna) kojoj smo predali papire za Anu Rukavinu, a ona je zaboravila reći kome je trebala, pa na kraju stanice nisu donirane.
> 
> sve u svemu, meni je taj moj drugi porod bio prekrasan za razliku od prvog u Petrovoj koji mi je ostavio gorak okus u ustima.
> mislim da me je ovaj porod zbog toga kakav je bio na neki način osnažio, a kako je dr. Ujević bio dio tog iskustva- hvala mu još jednom.


ajme, bas si me usrecila ovim postom. Ne znam nikog drugog kome je on bio na porodu pa sam ful znatizeljna. nadam se da cu vaginalno roditi ali njega su mi preporucili jer imam velikih predispozicija za carski...
nadam se da ce i naseg malog jakova tak lijepo poroditi...  :D

----------


## ina33

I ja  moram staviti tu jedno   :Heart:  za doktora Dukića!

----------


## koksy

> Ma dajte  :shock:   Sta stvarno?
> Meni je dr.Jakovcic ostao u jako lijepom sijecanju,bio je prema meni divan,doduse dosao mi je pred kraj,nakon 30h muke,nakon hrpe doktora,pa je on meni bio kao svjetlost na kraju tunela.
> Otkopcao mi ctg,ponudio mi se da mu se vjesam za vratom,dao mi vode,ma bio je   Na sam izgon je stajao uz mene,,nije dao da mi se skace po trbuhu i nagovarao ih je da me ne rezu,ali morali su,i dok me dr.Marton sivala,i kasnije svaki dan u viziti na babinjacama je bio jako fin,uljudan,upitan,njezan.
> Posto smo ostali u bolnici 7 dana,jer je mali pozutio,ali samnom je bilo sve u redu,nakon treceg dana na viziti me preskako,rekao je da me ne zeli dodatno gnjaviti,i da je sve ok.Uvijek bi me upitao kako sam i treba li mi sta. 
> Svaka pohvala gospodinu PINO SILVESTRE (tako smo ga cimerice i ja zvale   )


 :shock: Jesi ti sigurna da je to bio Jakovcic?
Mozda je bio na nekoj drogi...   :Laughing:  
Meni to stvarno zvuci nevjerovatno sto zbog mog iskustva a i zbog svega sto sam o njemu ovdje procitala.
Al eto, drago mi je da je tebi bio tak dobar.

----------


## Christy

100% sigurna.
Nemogu vjerovat da on zna biti grub i nezainteresiran?!?! :/

----------


## Christy

100% sigurna.
Nemogu vjerovat da on zna biti grub i nezainteresiran?!?! :/

----------


## kerida

mici85 želim ti da i tvoj Jakov dođe na svijet brzo ( oko 1 h) i gotovo bezbolno kao moj  :Heart:  

što se tiče Jakovčića ja bi rekla da je u mom slučaju bio i nemaran, kad sam krenula na SD u 36 tj. trudnoće dopala sam na kontrolu kod njega, pregled je bio površan, on nezainteresiran, stalno je pričao sa nekom specijalizanticom, meni se jedva obratio i onda me na kraju naručio za 4 tj. tri dana prije termina :shock:  :shock: 
išao je logikom prenjeli ste prvo,pa ćete sigurno i ovo :shock: -opet ću ja

btw rodila sam 1 dan prije ternmina

----------


## yasmin

> mici85 želim ti da i tvoj Jakov dođe na svijet brzo ( oko 1 h) i gotovo bezbolno kao moj  
> 
> što se tiče Jakovčića ja bi rekla da je u mom slučaju bio i nemaran, kad sam krenula na SD u 36 tj. trudnoće dopala sam na kontrolu kod njega, pregled je bio površan, on nezainteresiran, stalno je pričao sa nekom specijalizanticom, meni se jedva obratio i onda me na kraju naručio za 4 tj. tri dana prije termina :shock:  :shock: 
> išao je logikom prenjeli ste prvo,pa ćete sigurno i ovo :shock: -opet ću ja
> 
> btw rodila sam 1 dan prije ternmina


nemam iskustva sa jakovčićem ali me ne čudi što te naručio tek sa 40 tjedana
ja sam obje trudnoće išla kod hafnera na uzv i kako se bližio kraj trebala sma doći i na pregled, rekao mi je da nema potrebe prije 38/39. tjedna radi procjene težine, a kako sam došla u 38 sljedeći pregled mi je bio u 40 + 5 ako prije ne rodim

i u 1. i u 2. trudnoći slično
u 1. trudnoći sam nakon 40+5 dolazila svaka tri dana dok nisam rodila

----------


## sanja-m

U Sv.Duhu sam rodila carskim rezom (zbog prijevremenog prsnuca vodenjaka) nakon boravka na odjelu rizicne trudnoce. Na viziti su mi u nekoliko tjedana prodefilirala skoro sva imena. Medju njima sam zapazila jedno od rijetkih za koje sam rekla: "Joj, samo da mi on ne bude na porodu/carskom". Površan, u prolazu, pomalo i nadmen, mladjahan, zvao se dr. Blagaić. Ne znam zašto baš njega nisam htjela (nismo baš nešto pričali), možda baš zato što me nije ni primjećivao. Djelovao mi je mlado, zeleno, nezainteresirano. Na dan kad mi je prsnuo vodenjak, dr. Matijević me je uputio u salu na carski. Pogadjate tko je obavio operaciju: upravo dr. Blagaić!!! S obzirom da su u pitanju bili blizanci, sigurno je da mladi doktor ima stručnosti i "utakmica u nogama". Nije bilo neugodnih komentara, vrlo korektno pa čak i netom prije operacije kad sam ga pitala kako ce postaviti rez. Drugi bi mi doktor nesto i odbrusio - on je pricu fokusirao na sigurnost beba prije svega.Posao opstetričara je izuzetno stresan i mislim da ga on svoj stres dobro "hendla". Dosao je poslije vidjeti me u jedinicu intezivne njege. Poslije kad me je vidio na hodniku razmijenili smo nekoliko ugodnih rečenica. Toliko o čovjeku za kojeg mi se činilo da me ne primjećuje. 
Kad pričamo o prirodnom porodu definitivno je dr.Habek najveci pristalica takvog poroda. No mislim da je zapravo naglasak opstetričara na Sv.Duhu izbjegavanje carskog reza, a ne prirodan porod. Velika većina će sve napraviti samo da ne dodje do carskog. Jedna je trudnica isla kod Habeka na inducirani vag. porod (beba se slabo razvija i manje je tezine) kao i sve po protokolu raaaano ujutro. Drip, gel, ... kako vec sve to ide, ali bez ocekivanih rezultata. Pa epiduralna poslije nekoliko sati da se ne mucci, pa opet nista. Navecer je molila i kumila da je stave na carski. dr. Blagaic i dr. Habek su se tome opirali sve do kasnih vecernjih sati. Potom su popustili.
Jedna je trudnica u predradjani odradjivala trudove. Bila je primljena popodne s trudovima za porod. Preko noci se pocela otvarati ali nedovoljno. Koristila je loptu, setala po predradjaoni, .... Ujutro je usla u proceduru (drip, ..) . Mucila se dosta i popodne oko 15h rodila bebacca od preko 4 kg. Na zadnjem UZV su joj bili rekli da je beba ca. 3,8kg!
Dvije su primalje lezale jedna do druge primljene oko podne tog istog dana. Nisu izrazile nikakve zelje i usle su u proceduru (prokidanje vodenjaka). Krenuli su trudovi odmah i to su prilicno brzo dosli do visoke frekvencije. Rodile su u roku 4-5 sati.
Zapravo zelim reci da je tijek poroda prilicno individualna stvar. Nekoga drip i prokidanje vodenjaka spasi dugog i bolnog poroda. Netko ni s tim ne rodi brzo. Netko i bez obzira na to mora na carski. Netko zbog toga ima prejake trudove. Opstetričari su tu da prepoznaju situacije i donesu najbolju odluku. Jedan dio odluka je čisto medicinske prirode. Kad je u pitanju nisko rizičan porod njihova misao vodilja je da zenu poštede neuobičajeno jake i neubicajeno duge boli . Prokidanje vodenjaka ukoliko ne naznačite je dio procedure. Epiduralna nije dio procedure i koliko znam mora se ranije dogovoriti. Daje se ukoliko nastupe medicinski razlozi (neuobicajeno jaka duga bol spada takodjer u te razloge).
dr. Hafner: s njim sam imala nešto razmirica i nesporazuma. Ali kad se na stranu stave hormoni i puste priče doživjela sam ga kao osobu koja (možda najviše od svih) brine o rodilji. Dosta je fokusiran na rizične trudnoće i bez obzira na ponekad oštar jezik (kolerik), pregledi su kod njega maksimalno korektni, komentari izrazito sućutni. Doima se da taj čovjek unosi srce i dušu u svoj posao. I stalno je na odjelu patologije - visi noć i dan takoreći.
dr. Habek: super, divan , krasan u ophodjenju s trudnicama. Ako imate rizicnu trudnocu preporucila bih ipak nekog doktora koji je stalno na Sv.Duhu. dr.Habek ima ordinaciju u Bjelovaru (mislim da je tamo subotom), i zna tu i tamo izgubiti se na par dana (seminari, kongresi, ... nemam pojma) - uglavnom znam da su ga "njegove" trudnice na patologiji znale cekati par dana i ostale duze u bolnici nego sto je bilo apsolutno nuzno. Pobornik je alternativnih nacina suzbijanja boli. Mislim da je i sklon prakticiranju takvih na porodima koje on vodi ukoliko trudnica izrazi zelju.
Sorry na tako dugom post-u. Puno se dojmova i iskustava sakupilo.

----------


## Tashunica

> Kad pričamo o prirodnom porodu definitivno je dr.Habek najveci pristalica takvog poroda.


sanja-m sori nema veze s tobom, ali ja se na ovo mogu samo   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

sanja-m, kad si rodila?

----------


## luna_lana

Što se tiče dr. Jakovčića...
 malo sam iznenađena kad sam pročitala neke postove u svezi njegovog lošeg odnosa prema pacijenticama. Ja sam bila sad prvi put na pregledu kod njega i ugodno me je iznenadio, veselilo me je što sam došla kod nekog normalnog, našao je vremena da mi objasni sve što me je zanimalo i činio mi se stvarno ok.  :?

----------


## Leni

jakovčić,hm..

bila sam ponovno  kod njega na pregledu i opet nikad brži pregled..

cca 10 sekundi...

opet nije gledao ni plodnu vodu ni položaj bebe, nihil(kako bi on rekao)...

----------


## luna_lana

Vidiš zanimljivo... u biti ja ga nemam ni sa kime usporediti sa SD jer sam bila samo kod njega. Ja sam ga u biti uspoređivala sa privatnim ginekolozima gdje sam bila, jer bogami kad ti naplate 550 kn za ofrlje napravljen 3Duzv sa isto tako malo informacija i odgovora na ono što pitaš ovaj mi je bio mrak i još za nula kuna  :Grin:  
Iako moram priznati da su mi svi ovi postovi dali misliti o njegovoj stručnosti iako me prijateljica koja radi gore uvjerava da je on stari iskusni doktor i da ne brinem. :?

----------


## Leni

ma različiti smo svi ljudi, pa ako je nekom netko dobar ne znači da je i drugome...
vjerujem da je on ok, i ne sumnjam u njegovu stručnost, jer zaista u 10 sekundi nemogu baš ništa zaključiti..

----------


## Freja

Evo da se i ja oglasim sa svježim iskustvom o dr Jakovčiću. Nakon vaših postova bila sam prilično nesretna što sam se dala naručiti kod njega (u prošloj trudnoći sam bila kod Hafnera) i skoro sam otkazala termin, ali sam ipak otišla i nemam što za reći. Bio je pristojan, odgovorio mi je (strpljivo!) na svako moje pitanje, detaljno je pogledao svu moju medicinsku dokumentaciju i razgovarali smo dosta o mogućem prirodnom porodu (nakon prošlog carskog). Pregled je bio kratak, ali ništa duži nisu bili ni moji dosadašnji pregledi. Provjerio je položaj bebe i otvorenost i to je to. Ostali su podaci tako i tako bili na nalazu s ultrazvuka (kod dr. Jakopinčić - čini se draga žena) i ctg-a, koje sam obavila neposredno prije pregleda. 
Eto, sto ljudi sto ćudi, a i njima valjda nije svaki dan isti kao ni bilo kome od nas. Ne kažem da bi ih loši dani trebali opravdavati kad su otresiti i neljubazni, ali događa se. Ja sam odlučila da ću u ovu avanturu drugoga poroda ući sa sasvim pozitivnim stavom i očekivanjima. Prošli sam puta bila previše prestrašena. Nadam se da se neću razočarati.

----------


## sweetmint

> jel netko ima iskustava sa dr Miškovićem, vidim da ga niko ne spominje.....


Meni je vodio trudnocu. Njezan, pazljiv i vrlo, vrlo obziran...Na pregledima detaljan i strpljiv, odgovara na sva pitanja koja postavis, uvijek ima vremena za svoje pacijentice. I sto mi je bilo najvaznije, ulijevao je povjerenje kad bi rekao da je beba zdrava, fino se razvija i da ce to ici sve glatko.
Meni je porod na Sv. duhu inace ostao u predivnom sjecanju, kao i doktorica na porodu tako i cijelo osoblje....a mozda zato sto sam ja rodila jako brzo- cca za sat vremena (jedno od istinitih Miskovicevih predvidjanja  :Smile:  

..jedino je stvarno tesko, bas tesko doci do njega...

----------


## Iva Mia

Da li netko zna možda kakav je dr.Matijević na Sv.Duhu?Pošto mi je ovo prva trudnoća ni sama ne znam kod koga da idem..hvala svima...

----------


## sanja77

Idem sutra kod dr. Habeka po drugi put. Zadnji put me nije ni pogledao (ni pregledao) i pitao zašto sam dosla - bila sam otvorena u 34. tjednu.

Da li se on uvijek tako ponaša? 

Sva sam bila spremna za porod i slozila sam si pozitivnu pricu u glavi bez obzira na sve probleme i loše prognoze u trudnoci i sad sam opet sva splašena  :Sad:  .

----------


## Freja

> Da li netko zna možda kakav je dr.Matijević na Sv.Duhu?Pošto mi je ovo prva trudnoća ni sama ne znam kod koga da idem..hvala svima...


Ja sam danas imala svoj prvi susret s njim i ostavio je izrazito, izrazito pozitivan dojam. Žao mi je samo što nema šanse da bude tamo kad ja dođem rađati jer mi je rekao da ga nema od sljedećega tjedna pa do 15.9.

----------


## Iva Mia

Joj super,hvala ti puno.To je lijepo čuti.Ja se nadam da ću trudnoću voditi kod njega kad se vrati sa godišnjeg..

----------


## luna_lana

[quote="sanja77"]Idem sutra kod dr. Habeka po drugi put. Zadnji put me nije ni pogledao (ni pregledao) i pitao zašto sam dosla - bila sam otvorena u 34. tjednu.

Da li se on uvijek tako ponaša? 

Pozdrav!
Ja sam isto jučer bila prvi put kod dr.Habeka, meni je bio super, s obzirom na neke promjene na ctg-u, objasnio mi je o čemu se radi i napravio još i uzv u ambulanti da vidi plodovu vodu i protoke, a vani ga je čekalo njegovih 18 naručenih pacijentica, ja zabunom ušla unutra jer je bila gužva, ja sam trebala kod ovog koji je obrađivao nas naručene ujutro- nije mi radio nikakve probleme oko toga. 
Još je rekao da dođem navečer u rađaonu ponoviti ctg i još zvao dr. Marton da joj kaže da ću doći i da me pogleda navečer.
Bila sam na tom ctg- u i hvala bogu sve je bilo uredno, a doktorica je predraga, tako je simpatična i pažljiva da se više nisam ni bojala kad sam došla gore.

----------


## sanja77

Ja sam isto jučer bila prvi put kod dr.Habeka, meni je bio super, s obzirom na neke promjene na ctg-u, objasnio mi je o čemu se radi i napravio još i uzv u ambulanti da vidi plodovu vodu i protoke, a vani ga je čekalo njegovih 18 naručenih pacijentica, ja zabunom ušla unutra jer je bila gužva, ja sam trebala kod ovog koji je obrađivao nas naručene ujutro- nije mi radio nikakve probleme oko toga. 
Još je rekao da dođem navečer u rađaonu ponoviti ctg i još zvao dr. Marton da joj kaže da ću doći i da me pogleda navečer.
Bila sam na tom ctg- u i hvala bogu sve je bilo uredno, a doktorica je predraga, tako je simpatična i pažljiva da se više nisam ni bojala kad sam došla gore.[/quote]

Bila i ja jucer i bio sav super. Valjda kak mu dodje...  :?

----------


## petarpan

A iskustva s Kernerom?kaj velite?

----------


## Frida

Kad čitam što pišete za Habeka i Martonicu sigurna sam da sam ih doživjela u nekom paralelnom svemiru  :Mad:   :Grin:  .

----------


## elin

> A iskustva s Kernerom?kaj velite?


liječio me kad sam imala postporođajnu groznicu na gin I. Lik je o.k., ali ne voli suprostavljanja. Hoću reći, malo smo se zakačili  :Grin:

----------


## luna_lana

Bok cure!  :Smile:  

Zna li netko od vas tko se kontrolira na SD tko od doktora radi sad u 8 mj, pretpostavljam da je dobra većina na godišnjem?
I zna li netko bude li gore u rađaoni specijalizanata i da li i oni sudjeluju u porodu umjesto dr - ja nebi baš htjela dopast nekom tako...

----------


## tvrle

danas bila na pregledu kod dr. Sirovec, a vidjela sam i Zudeniga da se prešetava okolo. Inače ona je sva prelanula što bi značilo da je žena već odradila svoj GO i da je u 8mj. tu.

----------


## Leni

dr. Sirovec je bila na G.O. u 7 mjesecu koliko znam...

nju toplo preporučam..  :Heart:

----------


## zmajica

Cure, imam jednu molbu za vas...naime, ja sam u prvoj trudnoći bila kod dr. Blagajića i čovjek je bio stvarno korektan, istina pomalo hladan, ali nismo bili na tulumu, ali nadasve stručan i informativan, ma odličan. Isto tako, na uzv je primjetio da je bebi pupkovina omotana oko vrata i to 2 puta i stvarno me je pratio za poželjeti. I kad sam došla roditi, ljudski me je zaprimio, tu noć je bio dežuran, pa me je dolazio pogledati 5-6 puta( ne pregledati, nego samo da pita kak sam). Jedino sam bila malo tužna kad mu je ujutro završila smjena i došao mi je reći da ide i poželiti mi sreću i doveo je drugog liječnika da me "preda" s obzirom na situaciju...
E, sada dolazi moje pitanje, taj doktor je bio oko 50-ak godina, kozja bradica prosijed i proćelav, mislim da sam čula da je šef rađaone ( ali u to se ne kunem nakon 12 sati provedenih u predrađaoni bez ijednog truda, a cure oko mene su bile u punom zamahu), jel to bio *dr. Matijević*? Čovjek je bio skroz simpa, ali već me 4 godine muči njegovo ime...a i uskoro ću opet ići tamo, pa da znam kome se priheftati.
Još bi željela reći da mi je taj misteriozni dr rekao da  bi ja po otvorenosti rodila do utorka, a bila je nedjelja ujutro, pa mi je predložiio da idemo na indicirani,jer je bebina pupkovina bila otežavajuća okolnost,a i bila je procijenjena kao sićušna ( ne znam zašto bi to bio razlog da se porod ubrza, ali...) i tak sam ja rekla da im prepuštam sva da napave kako misle da je najsigurnije za moje dijete, pa je slijedio gel...drip...bušenje vodenjaka( radila mi je neka minijaturna doktorica, al kad je zajašila na mene, vidjela sam zvijezde, a i iziritirala mi je sfinkter, pa mi je prvi pi-pi poslije poroda bio kroz kateter)...napikavanje epiduralne između 2 truda...konačno i muž na porodu,jer ga prije nisu pustili...rezanje međice...najahivanje na trbuh...izgon od 3 truda...i blaženstvo...moja prekrasna, zdrava, savršena kčer je rođena, 2860, 48, apgar 10/10 i ćim su je izvadili, još prije nego su je spustili na moja prsa, lijepo se popiškila po sestri...a šivala me jedna mlada, plava dr, pol sata ,polako...al mi je jedan šav puknuo već treći dan...nije baš neki ručni rad...
Željela bih samo još reći daje tamo radila sestra Alenka, to je jedno predivno biće i samo joj mogu zahvaliti što postoji...
A na odjelu babinjača je skroz druga priča...ja sam jedva čekala do odem kući svojoj...

----------


## malo janje

sada je sef rađaone doktor DUKIC  ak se ne varam, on je simpa i ak ne ode u penziju dok ja odlucim roditi drugo definitivno samo kod njega idem

----------


## ninochka

mislim da je misteriozni doktor Jakovčić

----------


## malo janje

idem bas vidjeti na otpusnom ko je sef pa javim

----------


## malo janje

voditelj odjela za porodnistvo VLADIMIR DUKIC voditelj odjela postnatalne skrbi JADRAN JAKOVCIC

----------


## Mima

Matijević nije   :Wink:

----------


## zmajica

:?  :?  :?
 Ode moj misteri men u još veču misteriju...
Sad sam, fakat zbunjena, jer sam prilično sigurna da to nije bio dr. Jakovčić, on je bio u viziti i vrlo služben i distanciran (spavačica gore, pogled na ranu s 10 metara, sve ok i pa-pa), a ovaj je striček bio baš simpatičan i pristupačan...a ne gine mi onda ponovno traženje kad dođem gore...hvala cure na trudu  :Kiss:

----------


## Tigi

Evo link na kojemu je slika od Dr. Matijevića pa ćeš vidjeti dali je to taj misteriozni doktor!  (Nadam se da to smijem staviti ovdje  :? !!!)

----------


## Tigi

Evo link na kojemu je slika od Dr. Matijevića pa ćeš vidjeti dali je to taj misteriozni doktor! (Nadam se da to smijem staviti ovdje Confused !!!)

Zaboravila sam link   :Laughing:  !!!

Evo ga: http://www.index.hr/images2/DrRatkoMatijevicV.jpg

----------


## zmajica

Hvala Tigi, sad si mi puno pomogla i sigurna sam da nije on, mislim, moj misteriozni...dr. Matijević sigurno je  :Laughing:  
Ali sad i dalje ostaje moja zbunjola tko je bio moj dr.
Ah, taj Alzhaimer, kad te naćme, nema spasa  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## Lili75

Cure,

razmišljam o porodu na sv.Duhu, naravno iz istog razloga kao i većina ovdje - htjela bih prirodni, neometani porod. Iščitala sam sve što ste pisale, e sad me zanima koje je procedura ako ja npr. vodim trudnoću kod dr. Matijevića ili Habeka ili Hafnera, je li moguće i kako osigurati da me taj isti doktor i porodi? Mislim ono kad god da rađam noć-dan, ali da mi bude on.

I nešto bih pitala ali ne znam je li smijem ovdje, trebam li to nekako "poduprijet" i u kolikom iznosu, odgovori mogu i na pp. 
Hvala vam puno curke. 

Sad sam u 26 tj., trudnoću sam vodila dosad u Viliju, ali zbog problema s venama (hospitalizirana par dana u Petrovoj, fala Bogu dr. R. sve uočio na vrijeme) sad će me nastavit pratiti u petrovoj zbog trombova,ali tamo ne želim ni pod koju cijenu roditi. Što mi je činiti? hvala na savjetima.

----------


## Felix

ne mozes osigurati da ti bude odredjeni doktor, jer je takav nas zdravstveni sustav nazalost, a za pitanja u vezi mita & korupcije molim te ne na ovom forumu  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

oki-doki Felix, no frk, mislila sam da ako mi netko vodi T. da postoji neki način, znači može me zapast tko god?! nije baš optimistično, curke ako imate kakve savjete please da mi javite na pp.

----------


## Frida

> oki-doki Felix, no frk, mislila sam da ako mi netko vodi T. da postoji neki način, znači može me zapast tko god?! nije baš optimistično, curke ako imate kakve savjete please da mi javite na pp.


Lili, liječnik trudnoću ne vodi, on ju prati  :Wink: !

----------


## emira

Ja sam prvu trudnoću vodila kod Habeka i on mi je radio carski, ali se baš to jutro potrefio u smjeni. Ovu trudnoću vodim kod Matijevića, ali sam čula da on 100% ne dolazi na porod pa me bilo strah i pitati. 
Meni su u biti svi na Sv. Duhu ok (a imam dug bolnički staž iz obje trudnoće) pa tko se potrefi...   :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Cure,
> 
> razmišljam o porodu na sv.Duhu, naravno iz istog razloga kao i većina ovdje - htjela bih prirodni, neometani porod. Iščitala sam sve što ste pisale, e sad me zanima koje je procedura ako ja npr. vodim trudnoću kod dr. Matijevića ili Habeka ili Hafnera, je li moguće i kako osigurati da me taj isti doktor i porodi? Mislim ono kad god da rađam noć-dan, ali da mi bude on.


Draga, to možeš tražiti (i svakako dogovori - reći će ti oni sve), ali teško je to osigurati... Ja sam prvi put rodila kod Matijevića (ležala od petka do nedjelje u predrađaoni i čekala da dođe u smjenu - nikad u životu nisam riješila toliko križaljki kao tada...   :Grin:  ) Nije mi bilo loše, ništ mi nije falilo ali krevet je bio katastrofa, ko da je pun krumpira... 

Drugi put sam se doslovce ZATEKLA kod Hafnera i ekipe, mom mlađem sinu se žurilo van. Da sam tada bilo što dogovarala, bilo bi uzalud jer moj E je istrčao iz mog trbuha u roku 45 minuta. Kao da je znao mali mudrijaš da se moramo požuriti doma godinu dana starijem bratu!   :Wink:  

I ne brini - svi su oni dobri, a SAMI vode računa o pacijenticama kojima vode trudnoću jer ih zanima. 

Hafneru i Matijeviću   :Heart:   :Heart:  , ali i svim ostalima, prvenstveno primaljama kojima ne znam ni imena.

----------


## Lili75

Thanx curke, vidim da ću se trebat pouzdat u sreću i možda malo domišljatosti   :Wink:  


*Frida*, naravno da mi prati T. a ja je vodim, point taken! , ali vidim da ovdje i druge cure koriste isti izraz, ne kažu pratiti T. neko kažu vodi me taj i taj dr.  čak je nekako više u duhu hrvatskog jezika  :Wink:  no sikiriki bitno da mislimo na isto.

----------


## andream

Podizem temu iz naftalina...
Zna li tko radi li dr Alan Šerman sa Sv. duha privatno i gdje? Može i na pp.Hvala.

----------


## Cathy

> Podizem temu iz naftalina...
> Zna li tko radi li dr Alan Šerman sa Sv. duha privatno i gdje? Može i na pp.Hvala.


https://www.epirh.com/poliklinika-super-nova - tu ga spominju

----------


## andream

Zvali, ne radi više u Supernovi.

----------

